# (IR) IR Interlude, Turn 4 - 5 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

Here is the interlude thread.
  A place to roleplay, and continue the IR between the action Turns.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Whoa!  That was quite a bang.  At least it connects the Eastern Territories of the DU with land, although I'm pretty sure that's the least of our worries...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, I did say, early in Turn 4, that things were going to happen in Turn 4.

  I also said that the word Happen was going to become a dirty word during Turn 4.
  I also said people would shudder when the word Happen was mentioned, after Turn 4 was over.

  I think I lived up to my promise.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## kaboom

was I wiped out?
Need map!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Don't worry, Kaboom.

  The Glorioles simply lived up to your name.

  You lost Starmont, but it's minor PL-wise.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Time to Wheel and Deal like it is 1969*

_An emmisarry from Iuz arrives in the court of the Kevellond League, a tall pale skinned male dressed in dark crimson robes adorned with strange crimson and golden jewlery.  His hair is ebon and long and his eyes red, like swirling fire, the blood of demon's run through his veins...

"I have come to speak of truces... and a possible future for our two nations... we may have much to speak of... much to ponder in these trying times... perhaps we can attempt a more solid alliance; we  may be able to further our nations..."_

OOC: Mr. Draco who were you aiding in the raids against the City of the Gods...


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen stands in the presence of his guest and rings a bell.  Pages bring refreshment for the weary traveller.  The choicest refreshments are ready for the representative of the Empire of Iuz.

"Greetings, Ambassador of Iuz the Mighty, Iuz the Bold."

"On behalf of the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance, I welcome you to this temporary court.  Please partake of the liquor of your choice and rest."

"There is much we must talk of, regarding our truce and mutual cooperation.  Indeed, there are some threats which we must address. Threats to your great lord and to Oerth itself, for which he imperiled his very being."

"As you know, we treated your wounded warriors as valiant allies.  We helped as many as we could return to the service of their Emperor.  Their valor will always be remembered and honored by us."

"I welcome you to the council chambers, ambassador."

Tokiwog: Please e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com with proposals.

Edena:  Happen is an understatement.


----------



## kaboom

(this isn't here)


----------



## Bugbear

*Just in case you missed it the first time...*

The Archive has been Updated. 

It now includes the entire 1st and 2nd IRs. 

Also, I am taking submissions for the following sections: 

~Character/Player Profiles: Information about yourself, your Faction, and/or your Character. 

~IR Fiction: There are lots of Stories still untold in the IR. If you have one, send it to me and I'll place it on the site. 

~Campaign Setting: Game information about the IR. Rules, Prestige Classes, Spells, Characters, etc... 

The Archive can be found here: http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/ 

~Bugbear~


----------



## Festy_Dog

_Silver Phase looks about him, it is hard for him to get a good visual image as he is wearing a thick, heavy cloak to protect himself from the sun. Nonetheless, the sounds of what is happening are hard to miss. Chaos was everywhere within sight and earshot, as the sounds of Oerth rending itself apart boom everywhere. Khelarque stands beside him startled at what is happening and trying to take it all in.

For the first time in a couple of centuries Silver, normally a calm and collected being, growls in frustration. He grabs the sides of his head through his long sleeves and yells coarse language into the ground.

"Call everyone back," he says to Khelarque, barely able to control his anger, "We need to move our forces and those who need our assistance to safer ground. All we can do is watch as Oerth dies. What news of our forces at home? I need to know, but I can guess the red goo is causing trouble in the underdark. Once everyone is here we could get something done about saving ourselves and getting my people.............."

He trails off into another yell of frustration. He clenches his fists so hard Khelarque hears bones in Silver's hands break. He stops for a moment and puts his hands in the light to see what he did to himself. For a split second they see holes in his hands where he forced his fingers into them and dark blood, deficient of white blood cells, oozes from out over splinters of bone to well in his open palms. Silver screams and pulls his hands back in as the sunlight takes its toll. Khelarque gulps as he turns away from Silver and goes about calling in the other NPC's.

"Why am I doing this? I don't belong here, my help hasn't made an ounce differance in the Flaeness and that help which I have done has been totally undone by the death throws of Oerth. I should be with my people aiding THEM in this time of crisis, how can good aligned beings cope with this?" Silver says to himself. He then sits on the scorched ground and tries to make sense of what has been happening.

Durgrim Dragonaxe, his party and Obmi appear when Lenaurae teleports them to Silver's location.

James looks over at Silver who is sitting on the ground and has his back turned to them.

Kcyldyei also notices, "Are you alright Silver?" he calls out in his eloquent elven voice. He receives no reply.

Khelarque turns to them, "Silver isn't in the mood to talk so here's what he needs done.........."_


*OOC:- What's my situation plz?*


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Festy Dog.

I think you are in relatively good shape, as most of your forces were in the Underdark.  Your troops in the fight against the Shade performed well, I understand.

The Oerth Alliance is grateful for their aid and that of the Empire of Iuz and the Dark Union in the battle.  

Actually the help you and Kalanyr provided was significant. Now we have to worry about stopping the Blood Waste.  Let us say that Maudlin has a lot of map work.  The Dark Union saw partsof its new territories move several miles from where they were and a mountain range explode. Not a good sign for any of us.

As for how the good aligned beings are coping, it is by hanging tough and doing the best that we can under the difficult circumstances.  I have seen good people hang tough in really bad times.

Maybe a good place for your forces is in the upper parts of mountain ranges.  It might take a while for the goo to infect those areas.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Looks anoyed*

I REALLY don't know how the hell everyone got to miss and ignore this post.....

Here a question from the silent player this IR. 
Since there was no room for me on Kal's mountain. I'd really really REALLY like to know where the hell I've been last month...? 

If it's still in the Underdark I'm interested in how dead I am..... (red goo **HINT**). Since I found it out really really late I didn't fit on I'm at a loss where the hell I am and when I read about the underdark being one pool of red goo I thought like.. hmm...... nice.......................................... 

So where the hell am I? Still underdark (I presume)? And so yes how badly am I screwed for being up to my neck in red goo for a month and not knowing I was and the big question is what the hell is going to happen to me as a result of that and did it interfere with what I was doing down there then....? 
Hmm this doesn't seem to fit into my plan but heck.. it's a GIR.... It's all about how well can I improvise and the best way to improvise is with the most distance you have from the problem and the most time you've got. I totally wasted turn 3 since I just sat there with 120 PL and I really hate that I just wasted a turn but heckk.. if I hadn't and we would have gotten attacked all 3 underdark players would have died without even a blink of an eye. 

So let me know where I stand.....I've got an Idea about what I'm gonna do...... and I think there's just gonna be 1 person who is not going to be happy with that. 

Edena, 1 little more question. Are there any nukes left in the CotG? If so I will accuire one with Vaeregoth, more if possible. If not well she'll just have a nice excursion. A look around and a ticket home will all she will have then. 

Kalanyr I have to ask you a few things. They all are based around 2 things. 1 peace, 2 a debt you ow me. I won't ever go to war about the debt but just about the manner you have about 3 rounds of protection and the blood shed to allow you to ascend to the level of power you have now. Now the drow have gone up into the light and I think Festy will follow I have my things to take care of and I was hoping you would not let me down and help me take care of some things that in the end will bring peace. Peace in my way, and someones going to knotch over it because he's most definatelty gonna get his ass kicked if it's going the way I want it, and you bet I'm gonna do all I can to have it MY WAY. Some I do not trust, some I do not care for, some might not even know me. But one thing is that I do not fear anyone or anything for there is nothing to be feared if all you do is for the greater glory of the swarm. Live or die, for the Swarm. 

I have been watching, observing. If you have your conference I will just be there briefly for there is not much I want to say. I have watched and learned and all I thought that would happen happend except for 1 thing and that surprises me. I thought edena was ruthless enough to do what he said was so. The city of the gods didn't want to destroy oerth but their PRIMARY OBJECTIVE WAS TO SURVIVE. And if hard pressed I expected NUKES and lot's of them to make their survival a fact. But that didn't happen, so that was the first thing I was wrong about, good for you all. 

One thing we must NOT forget that is someone with 5 PL and his 10 PL+ worth of NPC's is sitting on a dark plane waiting to anoy someone with this 15 PL worth if he get's the chance. DO NOT FOR GET MELKOR, DO NOT FORGET RIALTHO, for they will be sceming untill every last shade and BB person will be exterminated. Never dismiss what mayhem they can cause from a very unexpected corner on a not so convenient moment. 

The swarms will rest in greyspace and in the underdark (I presume) this turn. We will start forging weapons and armor from the red go so we can start using it at the start of turn 5 for our FULL ARMY. Only Kalanyr will know about this and only if he scries or just asks for it and the ones who he will tell offcourse. 

The swarms will send someone to attend the convention. 

The swarms will remain neutral as they have been the whole IR unless pressed otherwise. 

The swarms await a meeting with lord Kalanyr about the topics stated above. 

The swarms are glad forrester is leaving with his army and hopes the angels do the same, go meddle in your own problems and affairs so we can get our own problems solved and in order. 

The swarms are actively searching where the hell that rat of a Anabstercorian went with his forces. The swarms want to know where the hell this slimy basterd went. He is supposed to be ultimate evil with the solistraim but he just has proven himself a weak character who is reluctant to show himself and battle in the open and show himself out. He is to reluctant to choose sides until there appears a winner from the fray and allies himself with him and you bet ya he will betray him the second someone grows more powerfull. Kalanyr will be appoached by that snake the second Forrester leaves with his tech and might. The swarms urge you to know your enemy and to never ever trust that mindflayers but he worships Ilsensine liek no other so know that his only and ultimate goal is to rule over all the planes and to have mindflayers rule supreme and the rest of the races be no more that just cattle and so he can feast upon the most delicious and specialy bred brains from this cattle. And know that this cattle is you, what ever he might say promise or do. This is his ultimate goal. Remember this always for now or in a couple of thousands of years this will be he goal. Never shall he desire another thing unless he is destroyed and destroyed again. 

The swarms send a taskmaster and a unseelie representative to each and every faction and nation except the solistraim to get updates on their satus situation and what the hell actually happend up there this month. 
I hope for personal answers from each individual player by post or mail. 

The battles were great, great powers fell and arose above the trouble. Choises were made and people finally accepted there destiny and faced it. People here have earned my respect. Far not all but some have. Vaeregoth is content by the things that have evolved from the conflict. Now their big friend is gone I am very anxious to see how some will do now there are ful in the open, all cover and protection gone and they have to fend for themselves with noone or no thing to fall back on. 

I'm curious to what the red goo will do when long and much exposed to it. 

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena*

After you read the post above and answered my questions (please?) you might know that I'm on a nice sceme which alot of you will like. But to do that I need to have a chat with you since mailing really realy will give to much misunderstandings but this will have to wait a turn I guess.. some "things" are to occupying right now that need to be dealt with.


anyone remembering Acererak and his undead mass controll? That PC is NOT out yet watch that very closely.


----------



## Mr. Draco

That's actually not the only thing we need to keep worrying about...

If I'm not mistaken, there's a very powerful lich *ahem* Acererak *ahem* that's still on the loose and planning his apothesis (basically means he will become the master of all undead, everywhere).  Now, doesn't that worry anyone else but me?  Maybe Kalanyr would be so kind as to provide his location (through 10th level scrying) and we (i.e.- many factions on Oerth) can each send a representative (read "warrior/mage/cleric/somebody who can fight") and go take him out?


----------



## Kalanyr

Yes I remember Ace (I also remember who has the most undead Mr Kas the Terrible).  Mr Draco I never got your email about the land, it should be free soon though.

Edit- I'm still trying to work out what to do about Acererak and will get right onto it. I guess I owe you one.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, what email about the land?  Didn't you give the DU control of the lands of Rauxes, the Hellfurnaces, the Crystalmists, and the yuan-ti's empire (including infrastructure), and you took the populations from those places (basically we gain them, except they have 0PL)?  Or was it some other land issue?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I suspected that I will see my glorious Empire of Darkness in ruins after returning from vacation, I am not surprised, but I am still angry and Melkor is REALLY PISSED OFF IC! 

Edena there is something you overlooked. Oerth is completely open to Shadow Plane through Shadow Throne and there are MUCH MORE evil beings out there than Shade that would love to pray upon Prime World. Melkor is sending a message across The Shadow Plane to inform its inhabitants about it.

Zauron, I love the fact that there seems to be another evil force from Toril that wants to do something.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, remmants of The Shade escaped to Melkor`s Divine Realm in Deep Shadow to rebuild their power. Melkor will gather souls of his fallen followers and try to resurrect as many as possible.


----------



## Serpenteye

Wow! Talk about world shattering events! We maintain our claims on all the affected areas, including the lava lake of Sunndi. We also claim the areas previously unclaimed in the region. Volcanic soil is extremeny fertile and in a few years it might have cooled down sufficiently to be farmed. Until then we'll set up a few geothermal energy plants to provide cheap and clean electricity.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Armies of Melkor The Great are still a force to be reckoned with, ready to once again strike upon those foolish enough to deny his will( maybe not now), Edena you remember about our 28 points from magical research? Shadow Magic is mighty, indeed.

I assume that most of our slaves were killed? And, of course, tortured bodies of Queen Yolande and Melf Brightblade are found when invading armies enter what remains of Shadow Throne. Their souls were given to Melkor, and he shall break Melf`s will, who will rise again as Shadowlord, to replace Sauros.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I use Melkor`s Avatar( pl 10) as a PC?


----------



## Spoof

*Alzem's Decision*

Ah, my children I see that hatred and greed has led to untold destruction of our home, but as with all things there must be a balance.  For during this horrible time of death, there were stories to brighten even the darkest of hearts.  A great collation of forces came together to destroy the forces of the Shadow.  This battle was fought on enemy ground and our blood paved the way, our determination and resolution allowed us to push this menace from our world and back into the nether regions where they can be damned for all eternity.  
When the robots attacked I was afraid that we would not be able to stand against them, but due to the quick thinking and selfless actions of other we were saved.  While my forces joined with the Faerie in the Vesvee to protect the lands held by IUZ others fought directly against the robots and their onslaught to destroy all the peoples of this land.  And yet still the forces for destruction would not fall, the Scarlet Brotherhood also decided to strike at this time, and for a third time the forces for light fought, and won.

Now Forrester has gone.  He has returned home to lead his people in a struggle that threatens them now and has left you to rebuild your world as YOU see fit, not as he would have it done.  But I, I will stay.  Oreth was my home before I traveled to Toril, to help with the troubles there and now I am here and I will not leave you.  Forrester before you go, I ask for your assistance in creating an Island here as we did on Toril, a place of sanctuary for those who seek a respite from this war may come and rest.  But know this with or without your aid I shall create this place, a place where one can come and feel safe and know know the ravages of hunger or the bitter bite of winter.  

William it was you who asked me for my assistance when this started, and we came, though it took some time to arrive.  We shall not abandon you to the winter of this world, but we shall help you see the spring that will rise in a future that shall bring a song to your lips and a taste to your lips finer than your finest brandy.  _At this Alzem chuckles.  _  And so my friends let us begin to rebuild our world, and if ANY oppose us in this we shall strike them down with the fury of a divine will, and the power of the fist of St Cuthbert in his divine retribution himself.  Also soon help will arrive as we pray daily for the Angles of the Seventh Heaven to come down and assist us in the creation and protection of our Island so we shall not have to worry with its defense and be able to spend out resources to help those people of this land.  Also we have a proposal to the people our world, while on Toril we were able to discover the means for 11th level spells and used this knowledge to create a paradise for all to live in peace, no matter of past indiscretions.  We ask for your assistance here in reaching that again.  For all who would help us achieve this will shall offer aid, of our magic when we have learned its means.  For any who do not assist us in our endeavors you too will gain the benefits of this magic but in a not so direct manner, and only after those who willingly assisted us have all their needs fulfilled.  So what say you to these 

Edena at the start of the interlude I shall start my mages creating horns of plenty and decanters of endless water to help feed the population of the League.  Also I want to start creating parapets of healing and cleansing to place in pools of poisonous water/wells so people can drink without fear.  Also since the Demons touched the goo with out ill effect what would it do if one of my Solars were to touch it?  Would it just destroy the Solar with out forming any goo, cause an explosion of goo, or cause the goo to become innate and non harmful.  I really am going for the last on here 

* Edit: Formatting *


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turn 5 will start one week from now, next Monday.

  I require that time to rest.

  I will update the Lists Post and place it in the Interlude for people to access, when I can.

  I will answer your e-mails when I can.  They will be a delay on that, while I rest.


----------



## Serpenteye

It's so... nice to see that we, the helpless children of Oerth, have found a new parent from an alien world to protect and punish us. Thank you, Alzem, for bringing us under your patronage.


----------



## Spoof

Ok there Serpeneye, if you can think of anyone else that you would wish to have 11th level magic then just let us know, other than yourself of course.  Is there really anyone else you could trust not to use that power against you?  As it is there is only 1 power that has level 10 magic now right, or maybe 2?  I have never said that I would enforce my will upon others nor force them to capitulate to my demands.  I have stated whether you wish to help me or not you will gain the benefit.  What I did state was that if you did not help me then you would not be the first to gain assistance.  Also incase you never studied religion here you would have noticed that St. Cuthbert is an Orethian God not one for Toril, as I stated that I went there to help them, not that I was from there.  But so be it, if you wish to crush your people then you may continue for we have no quarrel with you as long as you do not threaten those who I count as allies.


----------



## zouron

Melkor it is ZOURON not Zauron (no LOTR rip off hrmph!), but anyway I am not a part of the IR. I was just very bored and posted a few comments in character.

Besides I think I would be in bad shape if I went into this IR now, considering acererak going to control all undead... since i would have a purely undead army and being undead myself.... hehe.


----------



## Maudlin

zouron said:
			
		

> *Besides I think I would be in bad shape if I went into this IR now, considering acererak going to control all undead... since i would have a purely undead army and being undead myself.... hehe. *



Bark like a dog!

A little dog!

Now hop on one leg!

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha! Hahahahahahahahahahaha! Hahahahahahahahaha! Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Sigh*

"The bodies have been burnt, sir.  But they all know it was us."
<< Whatever.  Did we bring any back home? >>
"Not enough to matter."
<< To hell with it.  We Illithid are used to living without the sun...  Hell, we prefer it.  I'll teach you how to grow food underground.  We'll wait this out...  Let them choke on the results of their own insane war.  Then, we will show them truth.  We will show them control.  And in the end, they'll thank us for it. >>
"Yes, sir."


----------



## zouron

dog? bah! you come to my place isntead.. remember outside Oerth toril characters have 11th level magic and tech which even lortmil gnomes would not comprehend hehe.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Maudlin.*

Check your e-mail.

By the way, we've given up on collecting bodies.  We are now merely burning them.  We even, in diplomatic form, give them proper funeral rites for cremation.  Of course, we give them funeral rites in bulk, but still.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

And of course the cloaked figure is still eating the corpses rapidly and will now kill anyone who tries to burn them if they don't run away in fear first, if they put up a good fight it will teleport away...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... ok.

  Forsaken One, your Power has sustained little damage.
  You and Festy Dog were missed by the cataclysm that swept through everyone else.

  Alzem is staying.  398 PL of his forces remain intact.

  Three NEW Powers are entering into the IR.

  They are a race of beings who are very mighty.
  They were shaken by the Barrage of Antimatter, affected by the flashes, driven from their homes by the volcanoes, and are in general annoyed.
  Annoyed, horrified, and eager to settle scores with all of those who have bothered them.

  They are the Dragons.

  200 PL of them, the Chromatic Dragons, join Acererak.
  Although Acererak is a bit difficult to find now, I am ruling they contacted him just before he disappeared.
  The evil Chromatic Dragons join with Acererak, and offer him a chance to destroy the pathetic Alliance of Oerth, to be revenged upon the traitorous Dark Union, and to be crowned as Rightful Lord of Oerth.

  The good Metallic Dragons, 200 PL of them, land all around Veluna City.
  They offer to join the Alliance of Oerth (they would come under joint Jurisdiction of those in the Alliance), and bear dragonriders into battle against the powers that threaten the Alliance.
  They state they wish peace through strength, and they desire a healing of the world's injury.

  50 PL of Shadow Dragons join the Shade, after a long search for them in the Plane of Shadow, and urge them to keep up the fight, to forever strive to take Toril forever into the Shadow Plane.

  The neutral Gem Dragons, 200 PL strong, look around, and see that there are no neutrals in this conflict ... no neutral side is to be located.
  Not that there was any balance left to maintain anyways.

  The Gem Dragons take the attitude of:  

  We are for hire.
  How much gold do you have?  How many gems?  How much mithril?  
  Jewels, gems, and hoarded coins talk, and we listen.
  They send emissaries to every Power, except Forrester who has returned to Toril, and offer their services in return for pay.
  The pay, is expected up front, and in large amounts!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The League of Warlords will be the first to greet them:

_"Gems, ore, mithril, it will be easily yours!  We hold the power of neutrality with us as well, Mistress Tao at our side, the mother of the earth itself...with your help we will conquer the races of the mountains, and we will give you fourth-fifths share of all their treasure, from the heart of Limbo, we will form these valuables from pure thought-and we will give them to you.  These gems will be virtually perfect in every sense, a pleasure to look at-as it would be a pleasure to have you on our side.  Your lairs will be big and plentiful within the valley of Riftcrag and your hatchlings will be well guarded, what do you say?"_


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz extends a greeting...*

_"We would welcome the aid of the Gem Dragons... and will go to great lentghs to show our gratitude for your assistance in the coming days... perhaps... given time we can form a more solid bond... for there is a lack of balance that should be rectified..." Iuz's ambassador smiles sweetly as she greets the Gem Dragon regarding them with her cold steel-like eyes...

She waves to caches of gems, mithril, and finer things gathered from various planar worlds... "I am sure we can come to some sort of agreement..."

From the shadows Iuz smiled..._

Courting the Dragons... you know... the deal...


----------



## Uvenelei

To the Good Dragons that have arrived on the scene: Welcome, my brothers and sisters, and thank you greatly for your help. We will need your great power in the healing of this world.

To the Gem Dragons: Money indeed speaks, and very loudly for our kind. I wish to hire you, and I will reward you for your services greatly, upfront, through the spoils of war, and through investments in a healthy, peaceful world.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Tokiwong, I need more time before I can help you.

  I am currently updating the Lists, a long and tedious task.
  I must finish that before I can explain things.

  There are a number of people that can explain things while you wait for my help:  William and Serpenteye being two of them.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## kaboom

I say to the gem dragons:
We will give you gold, gems, magic, mithral, and whatever else you want, but if you want to preserve the balance, do not ally with anyone, but instead attack the DU, for they are the most powerful of us all.
(no one else knows that I said this)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir wrote:

  The League of Warlords will be the first to greet them: 

  Gems, ore, mithril, it will be easily yours! We hold the power of neutrality with us as well, Mistress
  Tao at our side, the mother of the earth itself...with your help we will conquer the races of the mountains, and we will give you fourth-fifths share of all their treasure, from the heart of Limbo, we will form these valuables from pure thought-and we will give them to you. These gems will be virtually perfect in every sense, a pleasure to look at-as it would be a pleasure to have you on our side. Your lairs will be big and plentiful within the valley of Riftcrag and your hatchlings will be well guarded, what do you say?

  ANSWER:  

  We are not interested in philosophy.
  We care not which side wins as long as it's our side.
  You offer Riftcrag, do you?
  Would you be willing to give Riftcrag, all of it, to us now, along with half of all your treasure?
  We also wish to claim all of your slave population, since we require slaves.  We are sure you will be able to obtain more slaves.
  Those are our terms.

  (You will suffer a serious loss of PL, if you agree to these terms.)


  - - -

   Tokiwong wrote:

  Iuz extends a greeting... 

  We would welcome the aid of the Gem Dragons... and will go to great lentghs to show our gratitude for your assistance in the coming days... perhaps... given time we can form a more solid bond... for there is a lack of balance that should be rectified...
  Iuz's ambassador smiles sweetly as she greets the Gem Dragon regarding them with her cold steel-like eyes... 
  She waves to caches of gems, mithril, and finer things gathered from various planar worlds... I am sure we can come to some sort of agreement...
  From the shadows Iuz smiled... 
  Courting the Dragons... you know... the deal...

  ANSWER:

  We know you, heart and soul, Iuz.
  We know all.
  We like your attitude.
  Does it extend to slaves?  We would like slaves.
  About one third of all your people will do.
  A third of your people, to work as menial laborers for us, to keep our lairs clean, to make sure every coin is in it's right place, to guard us against dangers, and to amuse us.
  These must be humans ... we are not interested in humanoids, who make worthless servants.
  We'll take the entire treasure hoard of Dorakaa while we're at it, and everything of value in the city - and we get to decide what is valuable.

  (You will suffer a serious loss of PL, if you agree to these terms.)

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  To the Gem Dragons: Money indeed speaks, and very loudly for our kind. I wish to hire you, and I will reward you for your services greatly, upfront, through the spoils of war, and through investments in a healthy, peaceful world.

  ANSWER:

  We are not interested in a healthy, peaceful world.
  We are not interested in the spoils of war.
  We want cash, up front.
  We see the great treasure hoards of Aaqa, and her noble people.
  We want the whole nation of Aaqa for ourselves, along with all her people as our slaves.
  Along with all her treasures, her artifacts and relics, her works of beauty, and her magnificent mountain ranges for us to live in.

  (You will suffer a serious loss of PL if you agree to these terms.)


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz Contemplates...*

_Iuz contemplates his position... "perhaps... though if I agree to such a deal... it shall cement us together... and I shall call upon you when there is need... you can have the city... all of it... for such things are transitory... and the slaves... then so be it... human to the last... in return I expect your full support... this deal shall make us both stronger... and together balance can be restored... we shall make it a priority to see that your hatchlings are kept safe... if this is acceptable then I shall agree... you may have your boon... as long as I have your loyalty to the cause of Balance...."

Iuz glanced to the remains of his ambassador... he was not pleased with the request but their was potential in it..._

Iuz will agree as long as they agree to support his cause... how much PL of the Gem Dragon Might am I getting for this...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The leader of the gold dragons shapechanges into a human knight with long golden hair.

  He bows deeply before Archcleric Hazen, and speaks:

  We come to aid you freely.
  We bitterly regret not coming sooner, and we apologize.
  For great ruin and harm has been done to the world, and we feel it's suffering.

  It IS suffering, Hazen.
  The earth is in pain.
  We know you cannot feel it, but we can.
  The pain, is serious, and it is growing steadily.
  That is the reason for the volcanoes and the quakes:  the earth is convulsing in pain ...

  (The man bows his head, and tears are in his eyes)

  We gathered too late to stop Vecna, to stop the horror, and we hope to make amends now.
  We will fight for the Alliance of Oerth, for those of like mind with us stand in that Alliance, and we see in your hearts a beautiful and peaceful Oerth.
  A kindly world, where green trees flourish under a golden sun, and magic and technology are the basis for exploration, growth, and maturity among the humans, demihumans, and humanoids.

  We will serve you.

  (He kneels)

  Command us, Knight of Veluna.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> We are not interested in a healthy, peaceful world.
> We are not interested in the spoils of war.
> We want cash, up front.
> We see the great treasure hoards of Aaqa, and her noble people.
> We want the whole nation of Aaqa for ourselves, along with all her people as our slaves.
> Along with all her treasures, her artifacts and relics, her works of beauty, and her magnificent mountain ranges for us to live in.
> *




Denied. You are too greedy for your own good. If there are individual dragons among the Gem faction that have more reasonable demands, I shall hire them on an individual basis; if not, very well then. I and all the peoples of Aaqa will be better without.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The leader of the chromatic dragons shapechanges into a mage, and he kneels before Acererak:

  All hail the Rightful Ruler of Oerth.

  The Power of Evil is once more in your fist of iron, Great One.
  We will aid you in your revenge against the mortals that dared to attack you.
  We will aid you in your revenge against the pitiful creatures that usurped what was yours.

  We will help you to destroy and kill, and as you take souls with relish, we will sunder tower and wall, flesh and bone.

  All who do not bow to Acererak, and then give up their souls freely unto him, shall be hunted down by us, and none will escape the power of Dragonkind.
  They will be found, be they under mountain or over hill, in the far reaches of Oerth or the far reaches of Greyspace.
  They will be dragged out of their hiding places like a dog is dragged from his bone, and they shall be placed before you, and then they truly shall know the price of arrogance and futility of resistance.

  And when Acererak drains the world dry of mortal life, we shall go with him to other worlds, such as Toril, and the feast shall go on, ever on, from world to world.

  What say you, Lord and King of Darkness, Mage Supreme, Soul Darker than the Darkest Night?
  What say you, Acererak the Divine?

  Will you allow us the extreme privilege of serving you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uvenelei wrote:

  Denied. You are too greedy for your own good. If there are individual dragons among the Gem faction that have more reasonable demands, I shall hire them on an individual basis; if not, very well then. I and all the peoples of Aaqa will be better without.

  ANSWER:

  The Leader of the Gem Dragons looks very displeased. 
  He speaks:

  We wasted our time flying here, to offer you our services.
  We do not take kindly to insults, especially when those insults come from humans.

  Very well, you reject our service.
  Our offer remains open, though ... you may find that the time comes when you are willing to pay any price, to save yourself.

  You have not learned an old lesson, human, that the dragons know well:

  To win a war is very costly.
  To lose a war costs you everything.

  The Gem Dragon flies off.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Tokiwong wrote:

  Iuz contemplates his position... perhaps... though if I agree to such a deal... it shall cement us together... and I shall call upon you when there is need... you can have the city... all of it... for such things are transitory... and the slaves... then so be it... human to the last... in return I expect your full support... this deal shall make us both stronger... and together balance can be restored... we shall make it a priority to see that your hatchlings are kept safe... if this is acceptable then I shall agree... you may have your boon... as long as I have your loyalty to the cause of Balance....

  Iuz glanced to the remains of his ambassador... he was not pleased with the request but their was potential in it... 

  Iuz will agree as long as they agree to support his cause... how much PL of the Gem Dragon Might am I getting for this...

  ANSWER:

  The Gem Dragon looks very pleased.  He speaks:

  I see, and we see, that the Wisdom of Iuz has grown with the Ages.
  Age brings Wisdom, and in the hand of Iuz is held great and deep understandings.

  We accept ... (rest of sentence cut off)

  (Before I complete that sentence, I must allow the other Players to have a chance to put in their offers also, Tokiwong.
  However, if they cannot beat your offer, you will get the Gem Dragons.
  I will not reveal now how much PL you will lose, because it would give it away to the other Players, but you will gain the entire 200 PL of Gem Dragons.
  You will gain far more PL than you will lose.
  Also, you will gain a force that can strike anywhere in the world, during the Turn - dragons are fast fliers!)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The leader of the shadow dragons bows before Shadowlady Ahlissa, and the shadow dragons and dracoliches behind bow also.
  She then speaks:

  Hail, Shadowlady Ahlissa, and all hail the Lord Melkor, Master of all Shade, Supreme and Rightful Ruler of us all.

  What an incredible honor it is, to speak His name, and serve Him!

  We come to place ourselves under the Banner of the Shade!
  We are your loyal servants.
  We are the loyal slaves of Melkor, and it is a privilege to be counted among His slaves!

  Command us, Lady Liege!
  Command us, and we shall forth to war.
  We shall forth to destroy all Light.
  We shall help you to extinguish all Life and Radiance forever!

  And Lord Melkor shall rule supreme, and on every world in every Plane, ALL shall bow to him, and worship him body, heart and soul.
  They shall slay themselves at his least whim, and they shall beg to be allowed to serve his slightest desire, and whine in despair when he refuses them!

  And the dragons all morph into human form, and fall flat on their faces, prostrate before Shadowlady Ahlissa, in positions of total, abject servitude.


----------



## Serpenteye

The God-Emperor welcomes the emissary of the Gem Dragons with elaborate ceremony. 
"The Union of Oerth is wealthier than any other nation in treasure and slaves. Name your price and I'm sure we can come to some mutually beneficial agreement. Keep in mind that you are joining the side of the greatest power, you will be far safer by our side than with lesser nations. There can be no spoils of victory if no victory is won and we are likelier to win than many others."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Mine!*

Anabstercorian teleports in to give his own offer!

"Do not accept the paltry treasures of Iuz, oh great creatures of Will!  We have the mineral wealth of an entire mountain range to offer you, and no shortage of slaves to mine it.  We will give you the exclusive mineral rights to the entirety of the Godspires, along with (15 PL worth of slave labor) to mine it as you see fit!  Additionally, we will give you (20 PL worth of outraged underdark inhabitants going AWOL) of the treasures of our subterranean allies!"

"But we offer you MORE, more than mere cash.  We offer you power!  The earth bleeds, oh dragons, and it bleeds pure life!  We have the passions and dreams of thousands of dead mixed together with lava to form massive and impenetrable suits of dragon-armor that can protect you from the most lethal of magical or physical assaults!  Protected in this arcane suit, your ancient and glorious wrath will once more stand before the armies of mere men and cause them to tremble, their newfound technological mastery useless before your primal might!  I understand what it means to win a war, dragons, and I understand what it means to lose one.  We desire your aid.  We offer yet more!"

"Our finest scholars and wizards shall create clockwork constructions of great delight for you.  These marvelous constructs will keep your lairs clean forever and shall be able to amuse you to no end.  Should they, in a fit of pique, be destroyed by you, they will be replaced."

"Indeed, the entirety of the Solistarim organization would be reorganized!  With you at our fronthold, we would have no need of an army.  We would rebuild our command structure from the ground up so that we existed for the sole purpose of ensuring your complete comfort and convenience."

Anabstercorian bows.  His character thinks about rolling a Bluff check, decides to take 10, and gets a total of 92.

"Oh marvelous bejeweled wyrms, would this offer be enough to meet your vast approval?"


----------



## Mr. Draco

*TO EVERYBODY:*
An official notice is sent throughout Oerth, it reads thus: "The faction known as the 'Dark Union of Oerth' shall henceforth be known as naught but the 'Union of Oerth.'  This is one of our many efforts to strive for neutrality after our many bloody mistakes in the past."

-----

To the Gem Dragons:

Kas appears before them with a large entaurage of planars, warriors, and constructs.  He speaks, 


"Great representatives of Dragonkind, I stand before you with an offer of alliance.  

I am the one known as Kas the Terrible, slayer of Vecna and Tharizdun.  Perchance you have heard of me through tales of times long ago, times known as the Arcane Age now.  I serve as the co-leader of the Union of Oerth.  

Should you of great wisdom choose to ally yourselves with us you would stand to gain much.  Firstly you would have the land of the Crystalmists, Hellfurnaces, our newly conquered land that was known as the Tilvanot Peninsula, the Lordship of the Isles, and the Iron Hills to call your own.  

Additionally, you will be supplied with a large amount of workers, while not slaves, their utter devotion to the God-Emperor means that also unlike slaves, they will be willing, no, _eager_ to do what work you ask of them, and thus will be much more efficient than slaves while still following your will to the letter.  

Also, as you undoubtedly know in your infinite wisdom, the Union of Oerth is one of the largest factions existing on the planet.  From our extensive mines and our undersea holdings in the Shauhagin Empire, we can supply you with rare metals and treasure from the depths of the earth and ocean.  

Not only this, but we will allow you first access to new technology we discover, as we discover it.  On a final note, you certaintly have heard of the great power of the magic from the arcane age.  We of the Union of Oerth, should you choose to ally yourselves with us, pledge to you the secrets of 10th level magic as soon as we acquire them, and we will research quickly.

You have also spoke of allying with those powerful enough to survive conflicts and seize victory, Indeed, you will find few if any more powerful than the Union of Oerth on this planet.  We offer positions of nobility for every one of your kind, now and forever into the future, your place will be secure at the political and economic forefront of our people.

Our spoils of war will be given to you so that you may have first choice of anything you should so desire.  Yet, this is not all, any secret that the Union of Oerth holds, any technology we have, any magic that we know, should you choose to ally with us, will be yours.  Our huge libraries of ancient knowladge, newest suits of armor made from the 'lifeblood' of Oerth as some have called it, our extensive factories, all shall be devoted to your wishes foremost of any in the nation.

A last point is the creation of a position in the government, for the leader of your kind, as executive director of the lands we will bequeath to you should you choose alliance with us.

Great dragons, the choice is yours.  I ask that you remember thus when choosing though: I, along with millions from across the lands of the Union of Oerth, would be honored to fight alongside you in battle, and to be allied with you in peace."

At this, Kas drops to one knee and places his sword in front of him on the ground, a symbol of both great respect and a wish for peace between the UO and the Gem Dragons.  All others in his entourage drop to both knees, bowing with their faces to the ground as they do so, and wait like that for the dragons' descision.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The leader and spokesperson for the Metallic Dragons looks around solemnly.
  He speaks:

  The Wanderer was very mislead.
  All he could see was the negative, the darkness.
  He is very old, and very set in his ways.
  He became terrified of change, and perhaps he was rightfully terrified of the war he foresaw - a war that was even worse than his worse Seeing.

  May the Gods have mercy on him, for he is dead, and his soul is departed.

  We do not ask that you forgive the Wanderer.

  However, we think him blameless in this war ... all too many greedy, ruthless people were readied for war, long before the Wanderer ever spoke.

  Toril is the paradise your emissary saw, Hazen.

  It is a world of peace and prosperity literally beyond imagination.
  If gold ran in the streets of Veluna City, if mithril was the staple coin of the realm, if every man sat on piles of gold, they would be the poorest of the poor on Toril.

  For on Toril they have happiness.
  They have fulfillment.
  They have comprehension.  Of magic.  Of life.  Of the very stars themselves.
  Most of all, they have comprehension of themselves.

  They are at peace with themselves, the people of Toril.

  We hope to aid you in creating what the Wanderer could not see in his fear:  the good side of Toril, the side that espouses health and happiness, tolerance and peace, hope and prosperity.
  Not at the expense of others, but working together to achieve one's ends, working wisely with the awesome powers of magic and science, not misusing them.

  All of our draconic lore and knowledge will be placed in the hands of your scientists and mages - those whom you deem are truly trustworthy.
  We will work with your mages and scientists.
  We will freely give of all we have, and all we are, to help you to achieve the peace and beauty that has been achieved on Toril.

  We appreciate that you are now suspicious of some of the Torilians.
  However, we will personally vouch for the Leader of the United Commonwealth of Toril (Reprisal's character), and her honor and nobility.
  There is a reason the Angels (a reverent look comes over the dragon-turned-human's face) have defended Hope Isle.
  There is a reason they remain there now.

  We wish to build a world where all hold the Angels in their hearts, and all the Angels stand for.
  Love.
  Mercy.
  Forgiveness.
  Peace.
  Joy.

  If this is what you wish as well, then let us begin our work.
  For we are come overlate, the world of Oerth is darkened, and the evil in the hearts of men and women waxes.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz seems amused at the Bidding war...*

OOC: Mr. Draco nice PR move.. might want to change your sig though...


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr Draco wrote:


> Firstly you would have the land of the Crystalmists, Hellfurnaces, our newly conquered land that was known as the Tilvanot Peninsula, the Lordship of the Isles, and the Iron Hills to call your own.




"Of cource, the lands would still be under our rule, though you will be given great freedom in regional matters."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Thanks for the heads-up Tokiwong!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Serpenteye wrote:

  The God-Emperor welcomes the emissary of the Gem Dragons with elaborate ceremony. 

  The Union of Oerth is wealthier than any other nation in treasure and slaves. Name your price and I'm sure we can come to some mutually beneficial agreement. Keep in mind that you are joining the side of the greatest power, you will be far safer by our side than with lesser nations.
  There can be no spoils of victory if no victory is won and we are likelier to win than many others.

  ANSWER:  

  The Gem Dragon considers this:

  We appreciate the military might of the Dark Union.
  Indeed, we see you crushing your foes.
  And yet, foes you do not know of are moving against you as I speak.

  The Metallic Dragons (he spits in disgust) whine their way about the feet of that idiot Hazen, and the Chromatic Dragons have forsaken sanity and joined Acererak.
  Nevermind the imbecile cousins of ours who have joined Lord Melkor!

  You need our help, aye.
  However, as you well know from your scrying of our negotiations with others, our help comes at a high price.
  O God Emperor, we think our price is reasonable.
  For we offer to sacrifice our lives, our blood, in your cause.
  THAT is not a thing given lightly, and the reward for such a thing should not be minor.

  We request that the Dark Union turn over the region you once called the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi to us.
  That shall forevermore be our domain, and none shall enter or leave it except by our will.
  All who currently live in this region shall become ours, forever, and shall live or die as we will it ... if they choose willing slavery, they shall live.  If they choose defiance, they shall perish.

  In addition to this, we request all the treasure of the Lost Elves.
  Their city shall remain in your control, but we shall have all of the treasure and artifacts therein, and this shall be done immediately, and nothing shall be removed before we commence the search or during it.

  We appreciate that this is a large request, O God Emperor.
  Yet what we offer is a great thing, that we sacrifice ourselves and our blood to fight under your Banner.            

  (Again, you will lose considerable PL, if you accept this offer.)  

  - - -

   Anabstercorian wrote:


  Mine! 

  Anabstercorian teleports in to give his own offer! 

  Do not accept the paltry treasures of Iuz, oh great creatures of Will! We have the mineral wealth of an entire mountain range to offer you, and no shortage of slaves to mine it. We will give you the exclusive mineral rights to the entirety of the Godspires, along with (15 PL worth of slave labor) to mine it as you see fit! Additionally, we will give you (20 PL worth of outraged underdark inhabitants going AWOL) of the treasures of our subterranean allies!
  But we offer you MORE, more than mere cash. We offer you power! The earth bleeds, oh dragons, and it bleeds pure life! We have the passions and dreams of thousands of dead mixed together with lava to form massive and impenetrable suits of dragon-armor that can protect you from the most lethal of magical or physical assaults! Protected in this arcane suit, your ancient and glorious wrath will once more stand before the armies of mere men and cause them to tremble, their newfound technological mastery useless before your primal might! I understand what it means to win a war, dragons, and I understand what it means to lose one. We desire your aid. We offer yet more!

  Our finest scholars and wizards shall create clockwork constructions of great delight for you.
  These marvelous constructs will keep your lairs clean forever and shall be able to amuse you to no end. Should they, in a fit of pique, be destroyed by you, they will be replaced."

  Indeed, the entirety of the Solistarim organization would be reorganized! With you at our fronthold, we would have no need of an army. We would rebuild our command structure from the ground up so that we existed for the sole purpose of ensuring your complete comfort and convenience.

  Anabstercorian bows. His character thinks about rolling a Bluff check, decides to take 10, and gets a total of 92. 

  Oh marvelous bejeweled wyrms, would this offer be enough to meet your vast approval?


  ANSWER:

  The Gem Dragon seems amused.
  He answers:

  Anabstercorian of Toril, you are a most gifted speaker.
  Indeed, you would make a far better Prime Minster of the United Commonwealth of Toril than that girl who presumes to think she is an effective ruler.
  Which she isn't, as Forrester and his inept leadership proved, to the regret of those who accepted his aid.
  But if Forrester is at fault, then the true fault must rest with the true leader of the United Commonwealth, and that girl is the Leader.
  She is an incompetent bungler.

  You are not.

  We are very impressed by you.

  However, we are not very impressed by your offer.

  Let us tell you what would impress us.

  You shall bequeath unto us the entire race of Star Dwarves.
  We will have them all.
  And we shall have all of the Nibelungen Dwarves as well.
  ALL of their treasure, all of their lore and learning, every book and trove they possess, everything.
  They shall be marched out of your mountains, in chains, and given unto us, and they shall be ours, forever.

  Also, you shall teach us the secrets of Psionics, and that shall be begun at once.
  We shall spend at least one month learning the deepest of your psionic secrets, before we will lift claw or tail to aid you.

  That is our offer.  What say you, Anabstercorian of Toril?

  (Again, you will lose significant PL if you accept.)                      

  - - -

   Mr. Draco wrote:

  TO EVERYBODY: 
  An official notice is sent throughout Oerth, it reads thus: The faction known as the 'Dark Union of Oerth' shall henceforth be known as naught but the 'Union of Oerth.' This is one of our many efforts to strive for neutrality after our many bloody mistakes in the past.

  ANSWER:

  The Gem Dragon casually comments that words do not undo actions.
  When one's hands are stained with blood, dipping them into the ocean does not clean them, but instead soils the ocean.

  To the Gem Dragons: 

  Kas appears before them with a large entaurage of planars, warriors, and constructs. He speaks, 

Great representatives of Dragonkind, I stand before you with an offer of alliance. I am the one known as Kas the Terrible, slayer of Vecna and Tharizdun. Perchance you have heard of me through tales of times long ago, times known as the Arcane Age now. I serve as the co-leader of the Union of Oerth. Should you of great wisdom choose to ally yourselves with us you would stand to gain much. Firstly you would have the land of the Crystalmists, Hellfurnaces, our newly conquered land that was known as the Tilvanot Peninsula, the Lordship of the Isles, and the Iron Hills to call your own. Additionally, you will be supplied with a large amount of workers, while not slaves, their utter devotion to the God-Emperor means that also unlike slaves, they will be willing, no, eager to do what work you ask of them, and thus will be much more efficient than slaves while still following your will to the letter. Also, as you undoubtedly know in your infinite wisdom, the Union of Oerth is one of the largest factions existing on the planet. From our extensive mines and our undersea holdings in the Shauhagin Empire, we can supply you with rare metals and treasure from the depths of the earth and ocean. Not only this, but we will allow you first access to new technology we discover, as we discover it. On a final note, you certaintly have heard of the great power of the magic from the arcane age. We of the Union of Oerth, should you choose to ally yourselves with us, pledge to you the secrets of 10th level magic as soon as we acquire them, and we will research quickly. 

  Great dragons, the choice is yours. I ask that you remember thus when choosing though: I, along with millions from across the lands of the Union of Oerth, would be honored to fight alongside you in battle, and to be allied with you in peace.

  ANSWER:  

  The Gem Dragon's eyes glint.
  He speaks:

  The secrets of 10th level magic, eh?
  So, you would give US that secret?!

  And all we wanted was the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi!
  That would be a minor boon compared to the secrets of 10th level magic.

  (his eyes narrow)

  Know this, Kas the Terrible of the Arcane Age.
  We are the DRAGONS.
  If you indeed share this great secret with us, we shall comprehend it immediately, and no research will be required of us!

  And we will be powerful.  Powerful beyond compare.
  Does that prospect make you tremble?  Does that prospect bring fear to your warrior's heart?
  It should, mighty Kas, for we are the dragons, and with 10th level magic we could rule the world.

  We accept ... (end of sentence cut off)

  (The dragons WILL join the Dark Union, if the 10th level magic is delivered to them - they will not fight until after the secrets of the magic are delivered FIRST.
  They are not fools, and will not take the offer on faith.
  When they have 10th level magic in their claws, they will fight for the Dark Union.

  Although this offer tops all the other ones prior to this, I have cut off the sentence because someone may make a yet greater offer to the Gem Dragons, and I wish to allow everyone a fair chance to make their offers.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh crap.*

:: Cough cough ::

I hope I'm not the only one who realizes that a 200 PL force of self-serving dragons with 10th level magic is an extremely bad thing.

Anabstercorian cries out!

<< Wait!  We will pay the entirety of your price!  Do not accept the offers of Kas. >>


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz Contemplates...*

_" *IF* The Union of Oerth does not hold good to their bonds, my Empire will hold to our bond, and perhaps in time as we discover the secrets of the World... so shall you... I cannot speak for the validy of the Union's offer... perhaps it merely bluster... perhaps not... but I am prepared to make sacrifices to draw you to my cause..."

Iuz shifts in his throne slightly... "Wealth... you shall have it... Arcane Knowledge... at my disposal it is yours... perhaps if you so desire Psionics... then by my hand you shall have it... to bring balance we must strike those who seek to break it and bring them low... peace by the sword... is still peace..."

Iuz leaned forward slightly, and smiles... "What you desire I shall make it so, we can carve a new *Order* from the scraps of Oerth... one where the balance is served... and your bellies fattened with all the riches we can muster..."_

OOC: Whatever it takes... but that 10th level magic will be hard to top... nice move Kas...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian, now i'm curious as to how you know what Kas offered? (and are thus able to make that statement)

Following logic, therefore Kas would know what Anabstercorian just said. 

Here is his reply to the dragons,

"Great dragons, I know that you are holding negotiations with other leaders of Oerth.  One, Anabstercorian, has requested that you ally not with the Union of Oerth.  His request alone is a sign of weakness, for only the weak would cry out in such a manner and reach futively for allies they can not, and deserve not to gain.

Ask yourselves this dragons, why should you ally yourselves with Anabstercorian, when even now you have to power to topple his nation and take it for yourselves, and instantly, as our allies, would have power beyond anything he could grant you in the form of our many secrets, and within 3 months, would have the incredible power of 10th level magic!"


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Curse you!*

Anabstercorian spits at this insult.  << Miserable creature.  My power is not your power.  It is different.  It is better.  Your fate will be proof of this claim. >>


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Kessel's Offer to the Dragons of Gems*

Greetings, oh wise and powerful dragons of the psionic persuasion.

I am Kessel GnomeWorks.  I am the leader of the Lormils Technomancy.  And I have come to purchase your services.

I offer control of all lands other than the Lortmils themselves.  While that itself is not a grand prize, I also offer you something more, something that none other than us can give you.

Technology.

Yes.  We shall give you access to the libraries and laboratories of our great underground cities.  We give you all of our resources to toy with, to experiment with.  We are very close to uncovering weapons of mass destruction, and even now we are able to produce mechanical devices of destruction that make the technological offerings of others look like a child's playthings.

While I cannot offer you the most powerful of magic, I can offer you the most powerful technology that Oerth can give to you.  In return for giving you this technology, your service in our wars would be appreciated.  You would have complete control over the Northern Lortmils, and our remaining lands in the east (OOC - I forget what it's called), as well as Chauntosbergen.

This is our offer.  The secrets of technology.


----------



## kaboom

3 months until 10th level magic? I can have it in 2 months or even 1 month.
Gnome, perhaps we could strike a deal to be the joint employers of the gem dragons?


----------



## Serpenteye

Nice dealin' Draco.


----------



## GnomeWorks

kaboom - what do you propose?


----------



## kaboom

I'll email you it.
Edit- just e-mailed you


----------



## GnomeWorks

Received and replied.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The Leader of the Gem Dragons looks very displeased.
> He speaks:
> 
> We wasted our time flying here, to offer you our services.
> We do not take kindly to insults, especially when those insults come from humans.
> *




Find this human who has insulted you, and I shall personally see to his punishment for his insolence. Perhaps he was hiding behind me? I am quite large compared to a human when in MY draconic form. 

Edena: Are the Gem Dragons working as a single unit? Can I hire individual Dragons to aid me?


----------



## Spoof

*A bargin with the devil*

To the Gem Dragons:

While I can grant you the treasures gathered from the world of Toril, wealth beyond what you can imagine, what in the way of treasure can any mortal give to you, that you can not get for yourself.  10th level magic I can not offer you, as on this plane I do not have the secrets yet, but on Toril I do have the knowledge of 11th level magic and tech, beyond your dreams.  But yet again all of this you can gain on your own or with the help of others.  But there is one thing I can offer you that no other can offer.  And that is my Soul.  I will give you my soul, the Soul of St. Cuthbert’s head Solar, second in power to none in his pantheon.  After this war is concluded and I have achieved all of my goals you shall have my soul.  If you agree to these terms so shall I.  What say you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gem Dragon emissary regards Kessel GnomeWorks, then he speaks:

  We have a request.
  If that request is granted, we will ally with the Lortmil Technomancy.

  You are now producing nuclear weapons and missiles to deliver them.

  Our price is that for every two nuclear weapons you make, one goes to us - immediately, right off of your assembly line.
  Futhermore, the kilotonnage, and eventual megatonnage, of these devices must be equal, in the bombs delivered to us, as the kilotonnage and eventual megatonnage, in the bombs you retain for yourself.

  We will be instructed on the exact nature of detonating these bombs, and how to prevent detonation.

  Thus, we shall have complete control of our nuclear stockpile, and if we use it, the bombs will fall where we please, and they will detonate when we please.

  What say you, Kessel GnomeWorks, Arch Mechanic of Oerth?

  We have already received an offer of 10th level magic from Kas.
  However, we would consider an arsenal of nuclear weapons, even better.


----------



## Serpenteye

Ooc, I wonder how great our degree of control will be over the dragons if they ally with us. Will they be like just another one of our armies or will they do as they (Edena) pleases, no more bound by an alliance than one of our fellow players would be?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(My mistake, Uvenelei!  Heh.  Thought you sent a human to speak to the dragons.
  The Gem Dragons, are all cooperating on this one.
  Some of them think the overall strategy is too unreasonable and evilish, while others don't think it goes far enough.)

  The dragon looks at Alzem solemnly.
  There is respect, and fear, in his eyes.
  He speaks, to the Solar.

  Mighty One, we wish no quarrel with Toril.
  Neither do we wish souls ... that is the province of Acererak and others like him.

  I fear that there can be no barter between us, O Mighty Torilian.
  Our dealings are with these Oerthians.

  After all, we must deal with them in our daily lives.
  We are Oerthians.
  They are Oerthians.

  (He flinches)

  However, we did not turn the Flanaess into a desert.
  They, did.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel regards the Gem Dragon evenly, despite him being less than 3' tall.

"I will agree to your terms, and you will have your nuclear weaponry, as well as the training - under one condition.  This is a tall order.  I will give you Chauntosbergen and the Duchy of Urnst, but we will retain our claims on the Northern Lortmils.  If you accept this last term in this agreement, then I shall agree to yours." 

Kessel pulls out a piece of paper and a pen, and upon the paper is the agreement typed out in legal terminology (no loopholes, though, for either side). 

"...Do we have a deal?"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(The Good dragons will be under William's control, or someone else in the Alliance of Oerth, or they may co-control the Good Dragons.)

  (The Evil Dragons will be under Maudlin and Melkor's control.
  If Maudlin and Melkor reject the offer of aid, the evil dragons will ally with someone else, and that someone else will ally with them.
  I do believe, however, that Maudlin and Melkor will accept the offer.)

  (The Neutral Dragons will ally with whoever is the highest bidder, but they will remain under my control.
  They will fight alongside you, as allies, under my control.
  Which is better, I would daresay, than them fighting against your Power as enemies, under my control.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A fight breaks out between the Gem Dragons.

  They have the offer of 10th level magic.
  They have the offer of nuclear weapons.

  But not both.

  They must choose, one or the other.

  As a result, discord has broken out among them, with some arguing for allying with Kas, and some arguing for allying with GnomeWorks.
  This discord has broken out into a very heated argument.

  Kalanyr, Anabstercorian, the God-Emperor, the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, and other powerful personages (all the PCs, basically) can scry the dragons, and see that they are arguing over what to do.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel clicks his pen, and offers the paper and the pen to the dragon emissary.

"All you have to do, is sign.  I assure you, there are no loopholes, no ways to wriggle out of this legally binding agreement in any way, shape, or form.  For either side.  You will have your nuclear warheads, training in their usage, and the Duchy of Urnst and Chauntosbergen, and you will give me your aid in the future when I request it."

"There may be a quarrel among you.  Agree as you may, I may still attempt to convince you that the nuclear weaponry we can provide you with, is better than the 10th level magic that our adversaries offer."

"For, although 10th level magic is more broad in it's scope and usefulness, nothing - save 11th level magic - can match the destructive capabilities of our current technologies.  No available weapon known to man, dragon, or gnome can cause more devastation and destruction in the same amount of time.  Nothing else gives you the feeling of power, the power that inspires the ultimate fear in your enemies, than the ability to bring down a volley of nuclear warheads down around their heads, all at the touch of a button or utterance of a command word."

"Gem Dragons, the weapons I present to you.  Are more powerful than anything else you will be offered.  And all I request, is your assistance in my combat against my foes.  Is this really too much to ask of you?  That you risk yourself against foes that will easily be destroyed, for the ultimate destructive power."

"Think about it."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz the All-Seeing...*

_Iuz attempts to lower hismelf to mere scrying... to see just what all the fuss is about... and peeks in on the Gem Dragons... if possible..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gem Dragon emissary quietly asks:

  Kessel, who are your foes?
  Who does the Lortmil Technomancy count an enemy?

  - - -

  Iuz sees immediately what is happening here, in the Lortmil Technomancy.


----------



## Serpenteye

*OOC musings*

The problem with mercenaries is that they cannot be trusted. When you have given them what they wanted they can easily change their alligience to a higher bidder. Often they have proven to be ineffective in battle since they would run at the first sign of defeat or a hint of personal danger. Other times they have been known to turn against their employer if he shows any sign of weakness.

----

The God-Emperor, however, deems them worth taking that risk for. He offers them immense riches (equivalent to 30ppts) in gems, gold, rare minerals, slaves, art, magic items and amusing trinkets in addition to 10th level magics if they join the Union of Oerth.


----------



## zouron

in words of the great yugoloths:

for 50 gold I will fight for you for 5000 you can trust me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, one of the Gem Dragons signs the contract with GnomeWorks.

  At the same time, one of the Gem Dragons signs the contract with the Dark Union.

  As a result, the united front the Gem Dragons put up shatters, with a third of them going to the Lortmil Technomancy, and a third of them going to the Dark Union.

  Each third demands the agreements made be kept, that they signed.

  Of the remaining third:

  A small detachment of the more reasonable Gem Dragons, the lofty ones, decide that Uvenelei is right, and fly to join the Alliance of the Crescent.
  A much larger detachment of the remaining third decide Anabstercorian and his Solistarim would make good allies, and join him.
  And an equal sized detachment think Iuz truly is wise, and this group of Gem Dragons joins him.

  PL increases from this:

  Anabstercorian:  25 PL (neutral dragons)
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye:  66 PL (neutral dragons)
  GnomeWorks:  66 PL (neutral dragons)
  Iuz:  25 PL (neutral dragons)
  Maudlin:  200 PL (evil dragons)
  Melkor:  50 PL (shadow dragons and dracoliches)
  Uvenelei:  17 PL (neutral dragons)
  William (and/or his allies):  200 PL (good dragons)


----------



## kaboom

Myself and Kessal have reached a agreement: We will give you nukes AND 10th level magic.  10th level magic comes whan we get it. Nukes come when we get 10th level magic or 2 months, wichever is sooner. Until that time you must obey our orders totally and completely or we will not give you ether one of the 2 supreme secrets(nukes and 10th level magic).


----------



## Serpenteye

*They should have read the fine print.*

Our offer of 30ppts of treasure was for the entirety of the gem dragons. For a third of them I will only pay 10pts, they will still get 10th level magics. This is in the spirit (and letter) of our agreement, they should have no reason to object.

Of course, if this should retrigger the price-war we might reconsider this point. The negotiations are handled with subtlety.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel replies, smiles, and nods, at the same time putting his pen away, and teleports w/o error the contract to his offices to have copies made for both sides.

"The Lortmils thanks you for your assistance.  We look forward to working with you in the future.  You can pick up your weekly payload of nuclear weaponry at this location." Kessel will securely transmit, via psionics, the coordinates to the gem dragon emissary. "We will meet your leaders there for the first shipment, to train them in their usage."

"As for our enemies, they are limited in number.  The Lortmils count the one known as the Forsaken One (OOC - I don't know his PC's name, but I try to get the point across) among her enemies, as well as the union formerly known as the 'Dark Union of Oerth,' now the Union of Oerth.  Our final adversary is the Illithid, Anabstercorian."

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


My enemies, if I have misrepresented any of you, please say so.  I do not like to err when talking of my worthy opponents, and I would like all information I give to the Gem Dragons to be as correct as possible.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Too late.
  The agreements were signed.

  The Lortmil Technomancy must start handing over the nuclear weapons at the beginning of Turn 5.

  The Dark Union must give it's dragon allies 10th level magic the moment they get it.

  The dragons allying with Anabstercorian and Iuz demand they keep to the agreements they made, and sign formal documents to that effect.


----------



## Serpenteye

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC:
> 
> 
> My enemies, if I have misrepresented any of you, please say so.  I do not like to err when talking of my worthy opponents, and I would like all information I give to the Gem Dragons to be as correct as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Well, enemies is a bit of an exaggeration, don't you think? I suppose we do have some sort of "cold war" going on, but we are really quite united against the threats to Oerth (Acererak, the Oerth plague a.o.), right? 



> The Dark Union must give it's dragon allies 10th level magic the moment they get it.




If that is the full terms of the agreement I sign it gladly. They get 10th level magics, no more and no less. We get a third (66ppts) of their total power, no more and no less.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena, I have sent you an email regarding our production of nuclear weaponry.  You can decide where the nukes for the gem dragons go - so long as it isn't in the Lortmils, or in our enemies' territories, or in any of our allies' lands, or anywhere that is not protected.

The scientists who go with the nukes the first time will be given one-use teleport w/o error devices that will bring them back to the factory.


----------



## Uvenelei

To the Gem Dragons that have joined the Crescent:

Thank you, my brothers and sisters, for thinking clearly and seeing the wisest option to take. It is unfortunate that not all of our kind are as wise as you. You will, of course, be paid to the best of my abilities.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Serpenteye - I agree entirely.  For now, I believe that we should work together against our common threats.  However, there is a saying I like to quote...

"Keep your friends close - but keep your enemies closer."



Best to keep the gem dragons prepared, and learned in what they may be going up against, eh?


----------



## Tokiwong

> The dragons allying with Anabstercorian and Iuz demand they keep to the agreements they made, and sign formal documents to that effect.




_"I am pleased that we have come to an agreement..." Iuz nearly smiles, his eyes glowing slightly... "I am sure we will do well in the future... the slaves are on the way as promise... do what you will with the city... it is yours..."

Iuz leans back into his chair stroking the bloody skull of his late ambassador..._

Signing the agreement... definitely...


----------



## Serpenteye

True, but for now they should be primarily prepared to face the new and improved armies of Acererak and the Shade.

-
To cement the new alliance with our gem dragons the God-Emperor shapeshanges into one of their kind and seduces their matriarch in a grand lizard-loving orgy. (If gem dragon's are renouned for their prudeness he makes no such attempt) His epic charisma and divine nature should be quite attractive to her.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Ah, yes - I keep forgetting about him.  I don't know why, I just do.  He hasn't really been involved prior to now, to my knowledge (then again, I have missed around 15 pages of this IR, so I could have missed it).

You are correct, Serpenteye.  That is what my armies should be geared for, and they are.  The gem dragons agreed to assist me in military maneuvers of any sort that I might make, not simply against those that I named.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gem Dragons that have joined with you, Uvenelei, ask for no payment.
  They think their brothers and sisters amongst the Gem Dragons have taken leave of their senses.

  - - -

  The Gem Dragons love an orgy, Serpenteye.
  They eagerly participate, seducing the beautiful maids and proud warriors of the Union.

  Of course, I just KNOW Anabstercorian is going to show up, for the third time ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gem Dragons who have joined Tokiwong (Iuz) are satisfied.
  None of them are volunteering to become an ambassador of Iuz, though ...

  - - -

  The leader of the Metallic Dragons, who has scried all of this, seen it all, looks at Hazen (who has also seen it all through the scrying magic of the dragons.)

  The gold dragon just shakes his head sadly.

  He comments, quietly, to Hazen:

  It is not just the hearts of men and women who have fallen to the Shadow.
  It is also the hearts of dragons.
  At least some of them did not fall, those who joined the Alliance of the Crescent.

  (He sighs, and bows his head)

  Nuclear weapons should not be allowed.
  Any Power with them should be required to abandon them.
  They are the weapons of madmen.
  They are not the weapons of those who seek victory, for with these weapons there is no victory.

  However, I do not think they will listen to me.
  Winning, at all costs, is paramount.
  Winning, overrides all other directives.

  They are as bad as the City of the Gods.

  (The gold dragon frowns darkly)

  Except that the City of the Gods simply followed a set of orders set down when I was young.
  It is nothing more than a mindless automaton, incapable of doing anything more than following it's programming ... I will explain that term later.
  It cannot, and did not, make moral judgements.

  Hazen, I know that the Lortmil Technomancy is an ally of the Kevellond League.
  I know that you need their power badly.
  But no victory is worth this price.
  No victory is worth what these new weapons mean.

  For I have seen these weapons in use, when I was young.
  I know what they will do.
  I know the consequences of their use.

  I urge you to talk to the Lortmil Technomancy;  to ask them to abandon this nuclear program.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz loves an orgy...*

_Iuz too will pursue unions to create Half-Dragon brethren if possible... announcing forced celebrations throughout his holdings... and present the finest stock to the Gem Dragons... perhaps engaging their strongest female.. to produce viable unions for the future..._

OOC: Not to piggyback... he just beat me to it... hey who does not like an orgy.... sheesh even us dark lords got to get some...


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  The Gem Dragons love an orgy, Serpenteye.
> They eagerly participate, seducing the beautiful maids and proud warriors of the Union.
> 
> Of course, I just KNOW Anabstercorian is going to show up, for the third time ... *




I think even he would know better than to crash this party. The participants total power outweighs his considerably and they are not without preparations for an attack. If he ,or Acererak, does come we are prepared for him. So please come, uninvited guest, perhaps you can be made a part of the entertainments.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Moderator wonders idly how many of his players are going to flip their lids when they release that both 10th level magic and nuclear weapons will be in play during Turn 5 ...


----------



## GnomeWorks

William Ronald.  Ally.  Friend.  Neighbor.

I ask you to consider what your metallic dragon allies ask of you.  I may have the weapons of a madman, but I myself am not insane.  I will not utilize these weapons frizolously, as I have stated before.  I will not use them recklessly.  They will be used sparingly, if at all.

However, I will not abandon my studies.  We will continue our research into this field.  Do you think that 10th level magic is going to be used in a less destructive manner, or that an attempt will be made to mimic nuclear weapons?  Do you honestly think that they will sit on their newfound magical powers, and not utilize them to destroy us?

You know me well, Archcleric Hazen, as I know you.  I hope that you understand where I am coming from, and I will not back down.  Any who attack me will be destroyed, utterly, ruthlessly, and with great precision.  Nuclear weapons are, and will remain, a last resort.  I trust you to tell your metallic dragon allies that.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ummm...*

Anabstercorian stares down the Gem Dragons with a glare.  "You demand enormous payment, payment for a service that has not, and WILL not, be rendered to me.  Your demand of full payment for a miniscule portion of your people will be discarded, as it SHOULD be.  You will find, however, that you WILL receive a reward exactly proportional to your differing size."

"You will all get the gnomes and dwarves, but they shall not be your helpless slaves.  They shall be loyal servants of yours, paid by me, and ensured of their loyalty by a contract with me, with disloyalty paid for in death.  I will teach you what I know of psionics, but you shall also teach me what you know, for there are no doubt secrets yet locked away in both of us that the other can learn from.  You will retain the ENTIRETY of the mineral rights to the godspires and a force of slaves to mine them that is proportionally twice as large as what you each would have gotten should your entire people have joined me."

"This is not only FAIR, it gets you significantly BETTER treatment.  You will not get the ENTIRE dwarven and gnomish people, you will get the BEST dwarven and gnomish people.  Our mages will copy over their lore, and you shall receive perfect copies of it in much neater handwriting.  You shall get what you asked for and more, but in proportional amounts."

"This is Law.  This is Control.  This is the way of Ilsensine.  And I am not in the mood to argue with you for no other reason than to soothe your immense egos.  You know this bargain is better for you than the original.  Accept the extra with our compliments."

I hope my hugigantinormous Diplomacy bonus (About +100) will help here, Edena?

Oh, and the orgy.  I'll show up.

But I'll just watch and Tsk tsk.


----------



## Creamsteak

I would think that my offer I sent to the good dragons when I selected them as my planars still stands. I would think that some of them, who have allies in my ranks, would have alligned with me. Of course I don't know what the situation with them is exactly...

William... mayhaps you could partition some of the good alligned dragons to me... we have fought on the same sides for a long time. I doubt I will ever need to fight any of your Oerth Alliance nations, so it would still be an investment.

_Archcleric Hazen,

My name is Sanctus Punitor. I have aided you in every conflict you have had. I have not once attacked any force of the Oerth Alliance. I may not bear your banner on the field, but Delrune considers you friends, so I ask a favor.

Years ago I pledged my sword to the treasury of bahamut on the day that I pass on into the grave. I have been paying them tribute for fighting at my aid. I see that they have alligned themselves directly with your alliance nonetheless... so I must request that you allow me an audience with some of the Dragons. I wish to ask for their aid, especially with rebuilding my nation which is rotting away from the inside._


----------



## Tokiwong

*Opportunity knocks...*

_"If any Gem Dragons are looking for an opportunity to live as they see fit... I am sure Iuz can accomodate them... for the humans are merely chattel to be herded... they serve the greater Balance by submitting to their betters... for Iuz understands the acute and rather discriminating tastes of the Draconic species..." another of Iuz's ambassador's proclaim... hopefully he does better then the last.

Iuz smiles... from his throne... mildly amused... watching the orgy in full swing..._

OOC: If they bail on the Anabstercorian, I want them...

For *William*

_The ambassador in the lands of the Kellendon League replies, "Mighty Iuz, he that makes the Earth and Sky tremble is pleased with this treaty, and he shall honor it.  I trust that we shall have access to the Metallic Dragons if we have need as allies in the alliance?" he sips at his wine slowly...._

OOC: Last bit for William


----------



## William Ronald

OOC:  Sorry for being away.  Edena and some of the rest of you know the reasons.


Archcleric Hazen addresses the leader of the good dragons.

"Friend -brother I should say, for are not we all of Oerth's children -   I think Kessel Gnomeworks realizes that nuclear weapons are horrific. His heart is good.  I believe he would only use them as a last resort.  I am far less certain of others."

"You and your kin have come to aid  us in our hour of need.   May you and they be forever blessed for it.   However, it is perhaps the wisdom of dragons that may avert a fate more terrible than what we suffered.  I ask that you share that wisdom.  Some of your brothers may not know it, so perhaps they can learn what I have known.  For many years.  Many years of hidden fear."

"I know better than most mortals about Oerth's distant past.  I have seen carvings in Erypt, millenia old.  They depict people of that land, or much like them, living in a city like the City of the Gods.  Yet the last panel of an ancient wall shows a cloud of fire I now know far too well."

"Tell of Oerth in your youth.  It's glory.  It's beauty.  And how it came to an end.  I have learned as much of the story that I can.  However, you are a living witness to history."

"Perhaps the tale will give the sane amongst us pause.  However, I fear that there are those who because of their hate will not listen.  Still the tale should be told.  Perhaps the wisdom of dragons, and not just their might, may now save Oerth from what befell long ago."


Edena, please share the tale.  Perhaps it will save us from another bout of world destruction.


----------



## zouron

In veils far beyond the events, the enigmatic being watches the events unfold unfold inside the swirling dark vortex, noticing the deals and pacts made by the torillian and Oerthians with the dragons of gems.

"Greed the road to damnation, Power the road to Corruption"
"Dragons of Self, Darkness, and Others gives their hand."
"Dragons of the gems Damnation and Corruption take."
"Tools of destruction and pain gems gain."
"Care for Life has yet to swim."
"gems of the damned and corrupted take their road"
"Life shall be but a memory."
"Soon our time will come."

The being watches with interest noticing Anabstercorian at the orgy. 

"Being of the Mind, Lust for feast."
"Games will last, many will die."
"The mind serves well, perish it shall."

The being nods to itself and continues its watch.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sitting at the northernmost seat of the round table, Sanctus Punitor. Alligned around him are the Mages, Warriors, and Nobles that make up the round table. Dedicated to protection, and protection alone, makes them sit together. Duergar with Storm Giant, Elf with Human, they all seem to be far to concerned...

*Sanctus Punitor:*_The world is in danger of death from the blood metal, but the shade have been driven back... So what can we do?_

*Regina Canities:*_I believe higher level magic is in order to accomplish these means... the one called Kalanyr who has alligned himself with the forces of good could do it no doubt. He already is in possession of magic greater than that of the 9th order..._

*Sanctus Punitor:*_True... we should ask him if he has these intentions... I will send a messenger..._

*Cadaudric the Stealth:*_Wait one second... you are going to give someone else power over us? You are a damnably too trusting!_

*Etendaldan the Wild Elven:*_Yes... what in all the layers of the abyss are you thinking Sanctus! Do you care nothing for your own people's strengths? We have lost the Grandwoods and Celadon Forest... what in damnation makes you think that you have the right to order us to lay down our lives for a transmogrified good source!_

*Baeron the Paladin:*_Brother I trust you... whatever you decide..._

*Sanctus Punitor:*_No it is correct, I am in the wrong. I will not aid another in the research of magic... we will have to decide what our intentions are, however. It is odd how well behaved the Union of Oerth and the Hellmaster's forces have behaved. I find that they are incredibly silent... The question is, did someone split there tounges (OOC- looks over at forrester ) or are they simply looking at something else..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

With the advent of nuclear weapons, and the implications of those weapons, the Angels appear for the first time in the world of Oerth.

  - - -

  The people of the Flanaess have been forced into the cities, now that the countryside cannot support them, and most of the 170 million people of this part of the Oerik continent live in the new, fortress-like sprawls of concrete and steel.

  In apartments that enable them to survive, but not to live, Oerth's people huddle, surviving on the small rations given them, drinking the water ration allowed (only so much can be purified of disease with the magic available.)
  There is no mirth, no laughter, no hope, and no future.
  The advent of nuclear weapons means these people have nothing to look forward but their own deaths, without recourse, having nowhere to run or to hide.

  Many of these people, blind, wounded, mutilated, slowly dying, would prefer not to live any longer.

  A lot of people have been praying.  Praying for help and hope that has not come.

  Until now.

  A radiance comes into a thousand apartments, fills tens of thousands of dim, dark rooms.
  It beams down into towns in the country, where people huddle in structures still standing, striving in vain to harvest what crops remain, knowing they won't survive the winter.
  The light shines on the uncounted thousands of wounded men and women, some without legs, some without arms, many with bandages permanently wrapped around ruined eyes.
  It shines down on tramatized children whose parents are gone, on tramatized children who have sat and wondered why the people they trusted couldn't make the world right, couldn't make it safe again, couldn't stop it from hurting them.
  It shines on those without hope, without a future, people who can only wait for the bombs and the oblivion they will bring.

  Out of that light step the Angels.
  They are transparent, the Angels.  One can see the walls of the sickrooms through them and their robes.
  They shine with an inner light, the Angels.  The light is all about them, on their gossamer garments, their hair, their gentle faces.
  Those faces are ageless, and genderless, but altogether beautiful.
  They carry gossamer swords which are sheathed in transparent, white sheaths.
  Their wings are not visible.

  With silent grace and without speaking a word, the Angels step up to those who are lost.
  Those looking into those radiant faces see expressions of sadness and pain.
  In those eyes, however, is deep compassion and love, and these feelings are instantly known by all who the Angels look at, even those who are semi-concious or unconscious.
  It is like being wrapped in the arms of someone very powerful, and very tender, or if one is a child, like being held by one's mother.
  Physically and mentally, it comes as a wave of reassurance that the nightmare will end now.
  The horror will be relegated to memory only.
  The pain is going to stop.
  There will be peace and healing and joy in it's place.

  Then, the Angels reach out with ethereal hands to those who are stricken, laying in bed, dying, or huddled in their rooms, children huddled in corners, adults sitting listlessly without hope, millions of people for whom this stricken world no longer has a place.

  There is no question that the Angels intend to take these people from Oerth to Toril.
  There is no question that the intend to do so right now.

  However, the Angels go everywhere - including places such as the Dark Union and the Empire of Iuz, and even to the Solistarim and the fell races of the Underdark.
  Their hands are not reached out to warriors, fierce and eager to continue the battle.
  Their hands are not reached out to those planning new war.
  Their hands are not reached out to those researching new ways to employ magic and science to kill.
  Their hands are not reached out to anyone who does not want them.

  As it would happen, more than 150 million of the 170 million people of the Flanaess, want them.

  There are only a few hundred Angels.

  Does anyone hinder them, or try to stop them by force?

  Does anyone try to speak to them?


----------



## Mr. Draco

This message is delivered to the angels by Kas himself.

"Ahh, so you have arrived, finally.  You know me as Kas the Terrible, and many like these have suffered at my hand in days long past.  Countless thousands have died due to my actions.  Would you condemn me for these acts angels?  I think you would, as would many more alongside you.  Yet, I still draw breath.  

Measure not my actions of the past, but measure my actions of this age.  By my hand two great evils have been vanquished from this world: Vecna and Tharizdun.  By the descisions of the Union of Oerth, of which I am co-leader, the evil that was the shade was wiped from the face of this planet.  Even more recently, the undead stain that was Acererak's forces was conquered by armies lead by me.  

The people of this land, the Union of Oerth, have and are seeing new days of technology and safety that were inconcievable even 100 years ago.  For the first time in thousands of years, and indeed, possibly all of history, the lands known as the Union of Oerth have been united under a common banner.  A banner seeking peace, and rebuilding.  
By my hand the rebels of Nyrond and other lands were put down.  By my hand!  

I ask you angels, is Toril a world of peace?  Peace for it's people, and prosperity?  From what I have seen, it is.  I doubt you will argue that point.  

Yet how did it gain that status?  Through a conflict bloodier and more vicious than what has befalen Oerth so far.  Millions upon countless millions died, all for a dream of peace, prosperity, and security.  

Left to their own, the people of Toril created, after bloody war followed by bloody war, a paradise.  I have heard that another such paradise exists, guarded by your own kind.  It is called the Isle of Hope I believe.  This was again origionally a product of the wars that wrecked havoc on Toril.  

So, let me ask you this, why do you offer to take these people away?  You must know that doing so destroys any later chance at mimicing the eventual success of Toril.  Where people are not, no progress can be made.  In fact, by taking these ones away, you ensure that more destruction will follow.  For after these, the peaceful ones, are sequestered away, the only ones left will be the bloodthirsty, those eager for death, and those gleefull at the prospect of destruction.  

What do you think has kept them in check to this point?  It is nothing but the thoughts of ones like these, some crippled, some diseased, all suffering.  Suffering for better days in the future!  By taking them away, you make a mockery of their suffering.  Reducing its true importance to naught!  

Angels, reconsider your actions at taking these.  However you choose, I will not stop you.  Remember though, by taking these, you condemn the rest of the population to death.  Their blood will be on your hands angels!  Choose carefully!"

With that, Kas steps back and observes the actions of the angels, and whatever response they may give him.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase teleports to one of his major cities to communicate with one of the angels in person. His only companion is this venture is Lenaurae, the half-celestial sorceress. Upon seeing the angel both are taken back by its splendor. Silver takes down his hood to reveal his pale kobold head and short vampiric fangs, but not as a threat. He then also holds out his hands, palms up, to show he bears no weapons against them, though Duelist Soul hummed at his side feeling it had not had a challenge for too long. Silver ignored it.

"Greetings," he says, "I am known as Silver Phase, and this is an associate of mine, Lenaurae Treliael. I am here to make it official that you are quite allowed to remove the innocents from this cursed place. There is a long way to go before it is safe to live on Oerth again, and do not doubt that I am going to make an effort to make that way shorter. I ask you one thing but, will my people ever be able to return here to their homes?"

The angel seems to float in its space as its inner light iluminates the cavern they stand in. Silver looks at the angel, hoping for an answer. Lenaurae also looks on, unable to tell how the angel will react to the undead kobold.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Gnome*

last time I looked we weren't at war and I was an ally of Kalanyr so if you want a war I think you will get 4 players instead of 1. I wonder why I would be an enemy but plz let me know what you decide what I am before we start


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr steps forth to speak to the Angels

"Hello, great ones. I know you mean well but think what it means for Oerth to remove its population you will leave this place a dead planet with no hope of life and you will also leave Acererak free to pursue his plans to become Lord of All Undead here and on Toril,he will be more powerful than Vecna was. If my people wish to go they may go with you, I will not stop them it is not my way. We must all make our own choices. "

Meanwhile Banners of the Oerth Alliance are flown in the mountains of Ishtarland the black banners with a Gray world sparkle in the sun's light as Yuan-ti,Drow,Humanoids,Dragons and Robots go on doing what they can to heal the wounded, and provide food for the starving.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Ahlissa smiles upon The Shadow Dragons, and speaks:

-Greetings, Wyrms of The Dark, and Wyrms of The Death, you made the right choice! For there is only one Lord Of Darkness, and his name is Melkor, Lord Of All! Together we shall fight this disease that started on Toril, terrible disease that corrupts everyone it touches. It corrupted Phaerimms, Ililthidi, Drow, Beholders. first on Toril, now on Oerth! These races, once proud and mighty, have degenerated into pitful weaklings that play with children, subdued by the Lies Of The Light, Lies OF Peace and Love! But we, loyal servants of Shadowking, shall show them The True Power Of Darkness. We shall pray upon the soft, showing them no mercy, no remorse, they will be hunted, and crushed into oblivion, until they kneel before us, and prostate themselves before Melkor The Great, and they will offer themselves to him, their  bodies, minds and souls, but they won`t escape his Wrath, and  long torment awaits them, and than The Eternal Void! All hail The Shadowking!


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *We will aid you in your revenge against the pitiful creatures that usurped what was yours.
> *



One does not steal from me. I have said so in the past. One may try to avoid paying the price, but see it multiplied a thousandfold instead.

The false godling will receive his due.
Kas is already a Child of Unlife. I will particularly enjoy my meeting with him after my apotheosis. He, almost certainly, will not.


> *
> What say you, Lord and King of Darkness, Mage Supreme, Soul Darker than the Darkest Night?
> What say you, Acererak the Divine?
> 
> Will you allow us the extreme privilege of serving you? *



On a million worlds, for a thousand years, your names will be whispered in the dark to send valiant men quailing.

Your hoards will dwarf Mount Olympus, and tales of it will seize up the hearts of the greedy.

Your dominion over all dragonkind will become a reality, for all time.

Serve me faithfully, and all this will be. I accept your offer.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Maudlin, since when is Kas undead?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz is not pleased...*

_Iuz stands before the angels in his realm, "I can see that you wish to give the people salvation... or peace... but this is our world... not that of Toril... do not be foolish and toy in our affairs... I will not allow you to take my people for they are better served here... do not test me for I have been tested..."

Iuz cocked his head slightly, "This is no time to run... we the people of Oerth will face what we must... return to Toril... there is nothing for you here..."_

Iuz will attempt to keep his people since we need a sizeable force to work... breed... and grow... misery not withstanding... he will not allow the angels to take his _children_...


----------



## Maudlin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Maudlin, since when is Kas undead? *



I've always read that he was, in several places... I'm not sure I can quote an official source from the top of my head, but at least I'm sure that in the Spellfire CCG he was listed as undead, which is arguably semi-official but at least proofed by WotC.


----------



## Spoof

*The Angels*

Alzem looks up from his chair where he has been studying the people moving on his map of the world, a map that shows all of the peoples of this planet moving in real time.  He looks up and utters one word, “No” and with that he disappears.  
Suddenly he is in a hospital where the Angels are there to start taking the population to Toril, and once again he says “No.”  

At this the Angels turn to him with a look of confusion on his face and Alzem knows that they do not understand why he would not want them taken to Hope Isle where they can live in peace.  _“No.  This cannot be allowed.  You must not take these people from their lands; you have no right to do so.”_  With this Alzem looks around and sees the suffering of the people here and those all over the world, and a tears start to fall from his face.  _“No.  You shall not be allowed to take these people from there homes, as I hate to admit it Kas is right.  When Toril was in peril of destruction you did not come and take them from their suffering, but instead you assisted me in making a place where they could live in peace on their world, so I ask you to help me here also.  Help me to create a place on this world where they can live in peace, without fear of hunger to disease.”_  With this Alzem draws his sword and speaks in a voice steeped with the wisdom of the ages *“But if you do take these people from their world know that I shall seek you out and extract the payment you shall owe for your crime.  For there shall be no place in all the multiverses that you may hide from justice, it shall seek you out where ever you may run and hide”  *

_“Please, I beg of you, do not remove these people from here, as this world might be irreparably harmed by such an action.  If you do not wish to help then I ask that you leave in peace.  But if all fails and this world shall be delivered into darkness then I shall take to these people to Hope Isle, where they can live their lives in peace for all eternity.  I will not try to stop you by force now, as that would cause the death and destruction of many more innocents, but as you know forces from Hope Isle are here fighting for these people to have a chance for freedom, do not take away their reason for being here, or mine."_


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak makes sure that wherever the Angels visit, they are greeted by the greates amount of desperation and devastation. Mutilated children, weeping widows, wailing mothers.

Take them all, save them! I don't want to harm them, but the depravations of war will break them anyway. You are their only hope. Leave only the soldiers!

Do not listen to this lesser being. How dare he threaten you? Maybe he is Falling. You know that if you fail to act, if you wait, hundreds of thousands *will* die that he could not save, and you will have let it happen. Millions have already died because you hesitated the first time. Why would he want you to do that? Does he want to drag you down in his fall, perhaps?


----------



## Spoof

*A message to Acererak*

Alzem appears before Acererak and looks at him.  At this Acererak can feel the filth that is his soul, and cries out for pity.  “So you whish to think I am turning from the path to join you in your puddles of filth.  Tell me do you wish this purley to watch that which you can never be fall from such a lofty ideal, or so that when people look down on you as they always have, they would no longer see only you?  Or when they turn their head you hope that they might turn from looking at me to glance in your direction so for once in your meaningless existence someone would look at you without you forcing them to.  No my child I have not fallen nor shall I, I only look for what is best for this world, so be happy that for this one time that I shall speak to you with only pity and sadness in my voice and not your death in my eyes.  Farwell fool, enjoy what you have while you can.”


----------



## Serpenteye

The God-Emperor of the Union of Oerth appear before the Angel at his court. Angry flashes of red and black strike at random out of his golden aura and his face is frozen in cold rage. The Angel, though it's twize his height, is overshadowed by the sheer power and intensity of the God-Emperor, for He is a God and it's only an instrument.

*  "I felt the change in the lines of power. I assumed it was the Oerth plague but this is far worse. You have broken down the wards that kept you out and in doing so you have disturbed the cosmic balance around Oerth. You have broken the precepts of the Gods, foolish children, and in your stupidity doomed this world. And now you add to your crime by stealing my children, my worshipers, my people! To take them away and twist their souls into your mindless tools!
 By ripping away the people of Oerth you rob this world of its only hope for survival. You rob the nations of their ability to fight the disease that plagues their world and in doing so you are striking the killing blow against this world! 
 Leave! Leave now, without stealing one soul from our lands! Yes, people will die if you go. And yes, far more will suffer if they remain on Oerth. I will mourn for every single life lost needlessly, but this suffering is not needless. It's the pains of birth and growth, the struggle for survival. People will die if they stay but a world will die if they are taken away and we need every single infant or cripple or oldster to save this world. If you take a single child from this world you risk dooming one world and all its future generations to oblivion. The price of your 'charity' is too high.

Leave."*


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: A message to Acererak*



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *Tell me do you wish this purley to watch that which you can never be fall from such a lofty ideal, or so that when people look down on you as they always have, they would no longer see only you?  Or when they turn their head you hope that they might turn from looking at me to glance in your direction so for once in your meaningless existence someone would look at you without you forcing them to. *



Oh really? You have honestly deluded yourself into thinking I'm doing this out of jealousy for *yourself*? That is both the saddest and most hilarious thing I have heard in a while, Celestial. Vanity is the Devil's favourite sin, after all. What makes you think you would be aware of your own fall? Your meandering self-aggrandizements serve no purpose, save to illustrate what a poor judge you are of what is "best for this world".


----------



## Kalanyr

A drow robed and carrying a quarterstaff approaches the Metallic Dragons. 

"Greetings Mighty Ones, I am Alytres I am here to give you the secrets of 10th level magic. Do you accept?"

If the Metallics wish to use True Seeing etc Alytres is a CG Deep Dragon. If they accept the secrets are given and Alytres departs.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"Greetings Mighty Ones, I am Alytres I am here to give you the secrets of 10th level magic. Do you accept?"*



I thought this would happen


----------



## Kalanyr

Hey Maudlin - What the heck did you expect? I just lost my Mountain, lots of NPCs and quite some PL beating  the Shade and you around. Both of you then proceed to spring up better than ever. And you expect me to sit on my butt ?


----------



## Maudlin

Nono, it's quite a sensible decision, there was no criticism implied  It's just that they are now quite massively powerful, possibly more than you, even.

Btw, Forrester's gone, wanna switch back to evil now?


----------



## Kalanyr

Sorry if I sounded harsh, I was just a little peeved over Evil's Fast Healing (250) power. (I'm over it now though  )

I know they are now more powerful than me. I don't mind, I'm on their side. 

Nah I think I like the Good Guys no bloodstains on the carpet,no dark and musty temples and no cities crawling with spiders and watching out for backstabbing even with DR 30/+3, and oh yeah no slaves to constantly watch.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Maudlin

Well, good is at +700 since the start of last turn, so don't feel so bad 

Evil has all the best musicians though. And porn.


----------



## Kalanyr

Maudlin- Forgot to mention I was over it in my last post. Edited it in while you were typing that +300ish actually since Forrester is backing out.

I hate Hard Rock and Heavy Metal keep the musicians  . The porn on the other hand............. (Hmm Porn vs Cleaning up a blood soaked temple) Let me get back to you on that one.

But 1 For Evil 4 For Good is still a pretty poor record.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

I am a neutral player? In AL and playstyle  But the dragons are handed out, to bad 

Btw you did read in my post on page 9 of the 2nd thread that I was equipping all my forces with red steel, and since it takes a turn it would grant me their benefits in turn 5 right? I'm equipping every abled body with it. Since we are drowning in that goo in the underdark why not use it. We are also using it to harden our hives and our cluster network to strengthen it's defenses and attacks and so it can better withstand earthquakes and other nasty stuff that could be caused by 10th level magic disasters and Nukes. With that allpowerfull steel everywhere we shoudl be able to harden all of our hives and clusters enough to withstand alot of the punch of an earthquake and or a subterrean nuke or something similar. Spelljammers are equipt with it as well.

And btw Kas is a vampire of some sort last time I checked.

Edena u also finshed changing the AL of my forces to LN? Except the spelljamming forces ofcourse.

I don't expect any Angels..... since I have no civillian population at all and only about 10% of my total PL has a will of it's own...

And I am rounding up all my undead, start of turn 5 I will just kill them off all in 1 place. 100% undead extermination, so I'm effectively of of that race and all PL I got from it will be whiped out.

Last one for now Edena, can you summon 3 planars of the same kind or do it have to be 3 different ones what everyone is doing right now?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted, Forsaken One.

  Your armies are, indeed, equipped with the Red Steel now.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Editting.*

Edena reread my post above, editting changed it with more questions.

And for the read steal.. have been exposed to it in full for a round now so affected anyway. So why not use what it has to offer to my advantage. The bad part will show up sooner or later.

Btw Edena does strengthening the tunnels and hives offer some protection like I noted? Especially against nukes it should have since that isn't magical fire and it would only warm the metal


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hey the angels are meddling in his affairs they are who to blame here. Iuz threatens to hurt the angels if they take his people. if a angel can take the simplest hint they know to stay away and aren't wanted here so to leave the people alone, just like in the dark union.
Take a hint ow radiant ones, forcing your good will upon others isn't what you stand for now do you?


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Sorry if I sounded harsh, I was just a little peeved over Evil's Fast Healing (250) power. (I'm over it now though  )
> 
> I know they are now more powerful than me. I don't mind, I'm on their side. *



Now what we need are some good faerie dragons to keep things more even.  Anyway, the good guys very rarely backstab.  Now the bad guys..especially in DnD novels..it seems to be a competition, who can do it first and to how many.  I'm half waiting for the first battle with the gem dragons where the other side outbids their controllers.  They seem rather susceptable to this.

*



			Nah I think I like the Good Guys no bloodstains on the carpet,no dark and musty temples and no cities crawling with spiders and watching out for backstabbing even with DR 30/+3, and oh yeah no slaves to constantly watch.
		
Click to expand...


*No cute silverhaired fae.  No bubble baths with cute pink bubbles.  No wait, strike that.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Maudlin, check your email.


----------



## dagger

Edena how did the people of the Uleks and the Kron hills make out (my forces didnt really do that much, just curious with all the destruction)?

Im still here just been busy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling:

  Disregard all my posts concerning the Angels.
  They do not come.
  They are still unable to enter Greyspace or go to Oerth.

  When the Powers become strong enough to fight the Angels, PL 4,000, and any and all who stand with the Angels, then they will come.
  Then they will try to take the civilians, and then all the Powers who wish to fight them, may do so, and it will be a more fair fight.
  The fight must be winnable, or where is the fun?


----------



## Black Omega

In the lands of the Tiger and Wolf Nomads there is silence save the rushing of wind over the now barren plains.  Here and there a burned settlment and the twisted iron of new tracks that barely had a chance to be put to use.

In the rugged lands of Perren and Sepia, shattered buildings slowly brought down so new can be built.  Bodies cleared away, shattered robot remains collected for later study.  Or simply to be melted down.

And deep in Vesve Forest, the soft glow of candles illuminating the darkness.  And Siobhan Silirevnur, her green and gold uniform still showing the rips and blood of wounds since healed.  In the golden flickering light of the candles she takes a brush, starting to write:

To Iuz the Mighty and to the Union of Oerth, formly known as the Dark Union,

Greetings.  The Oerth has suffer grievous wounds these last few months.  Repairing the damage will take a a long long time.    Others are working on the Blood Wastes.  But in the interest of peace and good will we wish to offer to you a similar deal to what we share with our allies in the Oerth Alliance.  Set aside an area of forest free of technology, a place where it is banned.  We will enhance it and help it grow and prosper.  The area remains under your control, subject to your laws.  And open to all to visit and enjoy.  It will not be used as a place to spy or teleport soldiers.  Our concern is with healing the Oerth and that process will take measures great and small.  We only ask the area be kept free of technology and logging is limited to the old and broken trees that must be cleared.

Warmest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie.
----------------------------------------------------
To Nyx Flutterbye, Congratulations on the promotion for felling that last robot in Vesve.  I'm afraid you won't have long to rest.  We have refugees coming to the forest..I'm sure you can imagine why.  Set up camps, please, arange for shelter and sustinance for them.  And let them know the rules.  the forest is a sacred place, beautiful, magical.  They are welcome to share it's glory and welcome to help us rebuild.  For those who wish to plunder or dispoil the forest, a warning.  The forest is precious, we will not tolerate any assault on it.   Obey our rules or..well..the forest can always use a few more toads.   Be as gentle as you can...we need to help these people.  Only if they insist on flouting our rules should action be taken.   Warmest regards, Siobhan   Silirevnur, Glittering White Flame of Titania.
-----------------------------------------------------
My dearest Kalanyr,  I've heard much of your part in the battles.  I look forward to a first person account though.  It sounds very exciting and terrible.  there is also much else to discuss, in person.  I have some plans, but i'll save that for when we can talk.  Take care.  Hugs and kisses, Siobhan.
-------------------------------------------------------
In the other forest under threat, the faerie are the weaker element.  I'm sure the Unseelie and Lost elves are powerful enough to save the forest if needed.  So the faerie will try to help the people in need and perhaps curb excesses in punishment.
-------------------------------------------------------
Edena, the craters created by the anti-matter are free of radiation and other taint, yes?  Just making very sure before we start doing anything there.
-------------------------------------------------------
To the Angels,

I understand your concerns.  We will not oppose or hinder you.  However, we are encouraging our people to stay.  The Oerth needs everyone it can get.  To rebuild and heal.  We believe in freedom of choice, though, and will respect the choices of our people.  If you truly wish to help the people of this place, we ask you to provide food and healing for those staying.  We do not wish or require any military help.  But humanitarian aid would be welcome.  
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kaboom

*captive treatment*

Any captives we may have from battle will be given the same respect that our ordinary solders get.
We have been making helms of opposite alignment by the 100's and some paladins will simply place the helms on the prisoner’s heads. If the captive is still evil, repeat until they fail their save.
After they become good, they are just releasd into the world again.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*.....*

Kaboom..? how the hell is your nation ever going to pay for the Billions needed to manufacture thousands of those things?


----------



## Spoof

*Angles*

Edena if you would please be so kind as to explain to the others that I do not control the Angels.  I only have a force of humans and other races from Toril here, and that you control the Angles of the Seventh Heaven.  My forces are led by a Solar, and have a decent number in the Planar Arms race but that is it.  But if I did control the Angles... Heh


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmm.*

Well, the Angels are no longer a problem.  Just as well.

Edena.  I am curious.

How many levels, if any, did I gain defending the Godspires underground against the attacks of the City of the Gods?  Additionally, how are the Gem dragons reacting to my extremely generous offer?


----------



## Tokiwong

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To Iuz the Mighty and to the Union of Oerth, formly known as the Dark Union,
> 
> Greetings.  The Oerth has suffer grievous wounds these last few months.  Repairing the damage will take a a long long time.    Others are working on the Blood Wastes.  But in the interest of peace and good will we wish to offer to you a similar deal to what we share with our allies in the Oerth Alliance.  Set aside an area of forest free of technology, a place where it is banned.  We will enhance it and help it grow and prosper.  The area remains under your control, subject to your laws.  And open to all to visit and enjoy.  It will not be used as a place to spy or teleport soldiers.  Our concern is with healing the Oerth and that process will take measures great and small.  We only ask the area be kept free of technology and logging is limited to the old and broken trees that must be cleared.
> 
> Warmest regards, Siobhan Silirevnur, Emissary of the Seelie.
> ------------------------------------------------------- *




_Iuz contemplates the demand... "Hmm in a perfect world such a beautiful thing would warm my heart... and tickle my soul... but the harsh reality is quite upon us, perhaps it would be prudent to spare land for such pursuits... I ask will this land serve to feed my *children*... Will it serve to further the cause of *my* Empire... so that the suffering in *my* lands may end?"

Iuz leans back on his throne... "You speak flowery words of a better tommorow... but do you comprehend the matters of today?  If the land can be farmed for food, and quickly then perhaps... if the land can be used to shelter my chidlren... then I can agree... but for the simple act to heal... I cannot agree..."

Iuz gently rubs the skull of his late ambassador... "Upon consideration, as long as you hold to your oath then the land shall be set aside with the the express beleif that such land will be focused on both mending the damage done and producing food and shelter for my people... perhaps you would do well to teach my mages and scholars your ways.. so that we may further assist and enhance..." he smiles wickedly, "your work." _


----------



## kaboom

all we realy need is about 100 helms


----------



## Anabstercorian

*JUST 100*

Which would cost a blazing hades of a lot.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena have you got my email?


----------



## dagger

All you really need is 1 helm, you can probably do several hundred prisoners a day.


----------



## Uvenelei

If Kalanyr starts lecturing on the secrets of 10th level magic, then I, my Gem Dragon allies, and my Draconic Planar allies teleport into the back of the crowd and take notes. We are, after all, Dragons.

Kas is indeed a vampire: the first sentence describing the Sword of Kas in the DMG is "The _vampire_ Kas was the dreaded lieutenant of Vecna..."

edit: As for the helms of opposite alignment, they're only 4000 gp a pop, but they're one shot items. Useful for enemy commanders and charismatic leaders, but not for masses.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forsaken One, so Vaeragoth is still a decent formian, serving The Scion Queen? Actually LN aligntment of formians seems to be closer to evil than good, since they want everyone to submit to the power of the Swarm.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Forsaken One - sorry if I counted you as an enemy.  I was unsure if you were or not.  Sorry about that .

Don't worry about it, though.  The Gem Dragons will attack only those whom I direct them to attack.  If they do anything else... no more nukes for them.


----------



## kaboom

Just reread the helm of opposite alignment description and saw that my plan won't work.
Oh well....


----------



## The Forsaken One

Gnome, no more nukes for them, and 1 more for you ^_^

Think about switching with Kaboom for name if Edena pulls a subterrenean nuke against not 100% with blastplate 100% underground lortmills :S


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forsaken One, could you answer my question?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yeah I'm still the good faithfull formian queen who is content which what she has and what she shall desire in the future is VERY VERY modest and not to impossible to get, even alone.

And yeah, I'm faithfull to 3 people, Kalanyr, Festy_Dog, and Valkys who gave me control over his forces while he was(is) in the hospital.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

So, Forsaken One, Vaergoth will follow Kalanyr into oblivion, such fate awaits all those that oppose Melkor The Shadowking, Lord Of All! Indeed Kalanyr, you are first on my "to kill" list, you may start to shatter in fear. Throwing a FLYING MOUNTAIN against me?! We shall see who will laugh at the end!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hihihi*

I dunno who's gonna laugh last, but heck I'm starting right now hahahahahahahahahaahaa.

So u want a piece of me? Come get it. I don't have a quarrel with anyone and especially not you since I have done you a favor in the past. But hey if you want to be Mr. Meglomaniac with all that lord of darkness crap and walk in my way... come get some.

But I didn't start it or am I planning on starting much in the near future, remember that.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

No Forsaken One, I don`t want a conflict with you, but since you are a close ally of Kalanyr, I suspect you will come to his aid?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Yeah.*

I defended him with everything that lay in my might the first 2 turns against the forces of the now Oerth Alliance while he remained safe to research 10th level magic.
If he call on my services and aid once more I will most certainly stand there, I will die protecting Kalanyr, and yes I will take those words to the grave if my destiny leads me there.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes Forsaken One, but don`t forget that Oerth Alliance was mostly involved with the war against The Shade, THIS is why you were free to research your 10th level magic, and I was happy when Kalanyr finally got it, but it didn`t last long. It was because of his betreyal that Dark Alliance was broken, alliance that COULD stand to The Oerth Alliance. If it wasn`t for Kalanyr, Shade would keep Shadow Throne, and Dark Union would stand with us.  This is why we REALLY hate him now, we hate him forever!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Just keep killing each other...*

..


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

So you can take over the world, Anabstecorian? You can dream of it, there is always this 4000 pl of Angels to think about, while your possible allies, Devils, are propably puny weakilings like Demons, with pl worth of 28.


----------



## Rhialto

Yeah, I just love that...

Angels have a PL level in the hundreds...Demons the lower double digets...

Now, tell me again why it is that the Upper Planes are _scared_ of the Lower Planes, and help keep that Blood War going...?


----------



## The Forsaken One

And Rhialto just struck oil.

                    1-0


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz smirks...*

_"Perhaps we can hire some Angles?  They would make wonderful shock troops... I suppose loyal to the end... though one must wonder with such power what does Heaven have to fear of the Darkness... perhaps it is the simple part that Evil is plainly Evil... and that Good is dumb..." Iuz nearly chuckles..._

OOC: Teach them angels to mess with the likes of me... sheesh PL 4000 oh lordy... is it too late to sign up with the Angels?


----------



## Kalanyr

You are confusing the Angels and Celestials The PL 4000 Angels are the equivalent of the Creator's of Demon/Devil/Yugoloth  as such their power dwarfs that of  Aasimar/Eladrin/Archons/Guardinal as the creator's of Demon/Devil/Yugoloth would dwarf the power of Demon/Devil/Yugoloth.

Lord Melkor- You are the one who is trying to destroy the world,forgive me but I think most evil people would object to this (Hard to rule a world you have totally poisoned/obliterated). Oh and if you intend to Bring It On remember what happened to Acererak.


----------



## Forrester

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I just love that...
> 
> Angels have a PL level in the hundreds...Demons the lower double digets...
> 
> Now, tell me again why it is that the Upper Planes are scared of the Lower Planes, and help keep that Blood War going...? *




Oh, please. Demons don't have a PL in the lower double digits -- Demons that can be summoned in one turn by 9th level magic have a Pl in the lower double digits. 

Now, the fact that the Angels on Toril have a PL of 4000 and want to cause trouble -- that's another thing entirely. 

One note . . . I'm not sure that the Angels have a fiercer enemy than the Mind-Sucker himself, Anabstercorian. He's hated those bastards since IR#2 . 

Forrester-the-not-really-here


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Why would I hate the Angels?*

I mean, all they did was take my homeland and culture and *everything* I held dear and *scatter it to the winds like so much chaff...*


----------



## Mr. Draco

Black Omega, your offer is accepted, we will set aside a section of the Adri Forest for such purposes.  This is one more in a long list of things being done by the Union of Oerth to attempt to atain for its past.


----------



## Rhialto

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, please. Demons don't have a PL in the lower double digits -- Demons that can be summoned in one turn by 9th level magic have a Pl in the lower double digits.
> 
> Now, the fact that the Angels on Toril have a PL of 4000 and want to cause trouble -- that's another thing entirely.
> 
> One note . . . I'm not sure that the Angels have a fiercer enemy than the Mind-Sucker himself, Anabstercorian. He's hated those bastards since IR#2 .
> 
> Forrester-the-not-really-here *




Umm, excuse me...

Those weren't 'summoned by 9th level magic' demons...

Those were THE FREAKIN' HORDES OF DEMOGORGON!!!  

As well, as the hordes Juiblex, and several other Demon Princes...


----------



## GnomeWorks

What's with all the conversation on demons and the armies of Demogorgon?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Forrester

Well, apparently they *weren't* the Freakin' Hordes of Demogorgon, because there weren't very many of them, now, were there?!


----------



## William Ronald

Rhialto,

Nice tactic in summoning demons.

In regards to an earlier posts, there are systems of magic where being good counts.  Ironically, the Kabala postulates a system of magic where being good is very important.  Angels figure in it a lot.

I think we need to wish Valkys a speedy recovery.  The Forsaken One, please let us know if we can send him get well wishes.   If there is an e-mail address to send him get well wishes, ask Valkys if we can contact him.  

Edena:

Can you e-mail me at williamwronald@yahoo.com about the special post I sent you.  Just want to see if everything is in order.

Kalanyr:

You already got the idea to help the food production in Ishtarland.  I suggest that you help kaboom and dagger in the repair of their spelljammers, flying ships, and citadels.  These vessels can be used to transport food to the hungry in the devastated areas.


Mr. Draco:

Good negotiatng with the Dragons.  Also, setting aside some pristine areas are a good idea.

If anyone has any questions that I can help you with, please e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.  It is the fastest way to get in touch with me.   (I am always willing to help players with rules questions, and help bring new players up to speed with what has occured.)


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

It wouldn't bother you if I used a modified version of the IR's rules for a big risk game my DnD friends want to play on non-gameday weeks, would it?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, who said anything about destroying the world? 

Rhialto, have you noticed the fact that pl of your faction before sacrifice was actually greater than 28?


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr appears before Siobhan

"I believe you wished to speak to me, my Lady? What can I do for you? "


----------



## Kalanyr

Melkor= You shadow poisoned Oerth, Dumped Red Goo in water supplies and helped the Black Brotherhood. I think thats a decent case for Armegeddon.


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Melkor= You shadow poisoned Oerth, Dumped Red Goo in water supplies and helped the Black Brotherhood. I think thats a decent case for Armegeddon. *



Let us not forget helping the spread of the Blood Wastes, which may eventually kill all life on Oerth if not stopped.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

How long till next turn starts? (Europe area)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Next monday 19:00 for you and me  Since I see you live in Finland


----------

